# True Blue '83 Coupe deVille



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ill begin by saying to you.... Welcome.... :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

This is my first RWD build. I previously built a 1990 Lumina into a show car. 2 pump 4 batt setup with 18" wheels. Not a traditional lowrider but definately unique and definately a pain. Alot of people loved that car and a lot of people hated it. But no one has built anything like it and wouldnt try. Heres a link, the car is long gone and probably in a junk yard.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/731565


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

This build is an 1983 Coupe Deville I picked up from pennsylvania in Sept 07. The owner bought it from an estate sale where the car sat most of its life in a garage. I live in Lincoln Nebraska where there are very few low lows and the majority are G bodys. Im into caddys so I decided to grab this caddy. I bought it on ebay and mainly got it for its clean interior. When I got it I was amazed at just how clean the ENTIRE car was. Chrome is flawless. Weatherstipping perfectly intact and rubbery. 90k on the 4100 v8 and runs smooth.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

my build is pretty far along so please bare with me till I get all the info and pics uploaded in the next few days. We started this in October of 07 and finally got it back on the road in September 08.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

First thing I did when I got the car home... Took off them mud flaps :roflmao: Gotta start the tear down somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

First off gotta thank Klownin04 for all the help, he did all the welding and helped with many other things, also taught me along the way about reinforcing and such. Wicked regals helped out alot, bagged84regal lent some tools, 383 helped, roma for some parts, and all the vendors, sandblasters, powdercoaters and chromers. 

Thank everyone EXCEPT OLDSMOBILEFANATIC whom I bought wheels and tires from in may 08 and still have not received them and he has decided to take the money and run. Thats right run.. cuz I wont quit till I get my money back or you serve your time like I have been waintin on your weak ass :rant:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

bout time u started a topic :roflmao: looks good


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep the pics coming


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good seeing one all OG. I like them like that and my 83 was fuly 90'd out. Its just nice to see one all clean and OG'd once in a while.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting. Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon. For now how bout a teaser


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

niiice


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice Caddy bro, I lived in Omaha a few years and use to spend a few days out of the month in Lincoln. I saw a black lifted G-body once (think it was a regal or monte) with chrome undies. This was a few years back thou


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD CHOICE :biggrin: FUCK FWD, ONLY THING THAT WOULD MAKE IT EVEN BETTER IS A CHROME REAR END :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 09:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how much did you scoop the caddy up for?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 10:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: pimpin'


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

more pics of the build up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 11:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...



look at that chrome! shi-nie!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 11:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...



hey your stol'd my idea for the gussett!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got the car for 2 G's Ebay  90,000 garaged livin miles


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got all the build pics uploaded Ill start posting :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Start with pics of the suspension tear down

UGLY STUFF!!!! :uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

More of the ugly stuff on DIRT MODE!

All went off to be sandblasted. I sandblasted the smaller pieces myself and homie klownin did some of the bigger stuff

All in preparation for chrome/ paint/ or powdercoat


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

After the sandblasting it was time to extend and reinforce the A-arms...

1 inch extension

3/16 inch plated and molded

All work done by me and my homie klownin


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Extended at the ears 1"


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Plating 3/16"

Lots of work welding and grinding


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

All that grinding and sanding paid off!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Very fucking nice...probably the Nicest Caddy in the midwest and your not even done!! I wish i coulda had a part in the A-Arms and molding them you two spent what seemed like forever on them!! 



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Anyone that dont respect the work you got into your ride dont know shit about cars homie

Lemme know if i can do anything to help out this winter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

THATS REAL TALK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:werd:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lowers plated and molded as well. The hump in the middle was fully wrapped unlike some people that just plate the flat top and not the cone sides!!!

They came out nice as well after a little sanding :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I planned to lay this car out so I wanted to build some lowers that were stronger and 1/2 inch longer than stocks. I had some tube metal bored for the bushings and some square tubing that we welded together. 

Look at them bitches gettin all over em :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Keep them pics coming son!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Show us some undies!! :0


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

We want more pix we want more pix :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got all new steering pieces besides the center link which I sandblasted. All steering and the gas straps went to Layitlow's westsidenickie :wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Spindles ready for chromer


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Oct 11 2008, 01:14 AM~11836142
> *Nice Caddy bro, I lived in Omaha a few years and use to spend a few days out of the month in Lincoln.  I saw a black lifted G-body once (think it was a regal or monte) with chrome undies.  This was a few years back thou
> *


Oh yea thats my homie ryans, been kickin it with him since kindegarten :0 Real nice regal. He built it up and sold it but its still here in town and it is one of the nicest around!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got LOTS more pics but imma hold off for a bit and let some of this sink in... 

maybe get some feedback... 

And let them local haters see how I do work and how I show my work  Ill put all ur homework prep into one topic 4ya :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 09:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


looks good big daddy I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 PM~12108976
> *looks good big daddy I like it :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 09:39 PM~12109324
> *Thanks bro
> *


YEP YOU DID SOME GOOD IDEAS. KEEP BUILDING IT AND KEEP US POSTED, YOU GUYS RIDING HEAVY DOWN THERE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Gotta give it up for my homie klownin once again. Without him and layitlow it woulda been a mediocre build for sure. He put in long hours with me and got the business plenty from our wifeys along the way :angry: :biggrin: 

Check his ride out here, nebraskas cleanest and top full buildup regal around
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=224369


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 9 2008, 11:57 PM~12109498
> *YEP YOU DID SOME GOOD IDEAS. KEEP BUILDING IT AND KEEP US POSTED, YOU GUYS RIDING HEAVY DOWN THERE
> *


We are we are. That coupe is NICE! Is that a black/ blue or black/ purple? Damn even got the belt buckles on there :0 Hopefully soon ill get my paint straight and find some color match wheels to get up on that level :biggrin:

How many riderz out there in utah?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 10:48 PM~12109953
> *We are we are.  That coupe is NICE! Is that a black/ blue or black/ purple?  Damn even got the belt buckles on there :0  Hopefully soon ill get my paint straight and find some color match wheels to get up on that level :biggrin:
> 
> How many riderz out there in utah?
> *


BLACK AND BLUE THERE IS ALOT OF US ITS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EACH YEAR I AM FROM KANSAS CITY, MOVED UP TO UTAH AND DENVER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH AND YOU ARE AHEAD OF ME BIG DADDY YOU ALREADY START CHROMING UNDERNEATH


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

You see that black and blue regal on here, the batman one. Done very tastefully with the black paint and blue designs and blue wheels. definately not a color combo many people think of but im likin it!

KC is only good for a few things, oceans of fun, ruths chris steak house, big ass casinos, and concerts. Went there for my engagement night and got harrassed by cops cuz they thought i was dealing drugs, just cuz i drive a newish caddy and look kinda young it didnt add up to them. Basically after the interrogation BS they pretty much told me to stay out of town. :thumbsdown: :rant: They scare u off too??


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

caddy looks real good. lots of hard work in that car. glad to see you getting your build up together. :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 10 2008, 02:12 PM~12114272
> *You see that black and blue regal on here, the batman one.  Done very tastefully with the black paint and blue designs and blue wheels. definately not a color combo many people think of but im likin it!
> 
> KC is only good for a few things, oceans of fun, ruths chris steak house, big ass casinos, and concerts.  Went there for my engagement night and got harrassed by cops cuz they thought i was dealing drugs, just cuz i drive a newish caddy and look kinda young it didnt add up to them.  Basically after the interrogation BS they pretty much told me to stay out of town.  :thumbsdown:  :rant:  They scare u off too??
> *


NO,JUST WANTED A FRESH START :cheesy:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 11:44 PM~12109917
> *Gotta give it up for my homie klownin once again.  Without him and layitlow it woulda been a mediocre build for sure.  He put in long hours with me and got the business plenty from our wifeys along the way :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> Check his ride out here, nebraskas cleanest and top full buildup regal around
> ...


Hey I am just glad that I could be part in building such a nice car. I know that we both put alot of heart in her and I think its the nicest one around these parts and once all the way done it will be one of the nicest i have seen.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Nov 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12116634
> *Hey I am just glad that I could be part in building such a nice car. I know that we both put alot of heart in her and I think its the nicest one around these parts and once all the way done it will be one of the nicest i have seen.
> *


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking forward to more pics and info. This is exactly what I need with my Lac buildup since it's my first time. I'm bookmarking this topic for sure.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 13 2008, 01:19 PM~12145679
> *Looking forward to more pics and info. This is exactly what I need with my Lac buildup since it's my first time. I'm bookmarking this topic for sure.
> *


Next I got some pics of the frame.(not many in the process of building)

I didnt do a frame off simply because it would be alot more work with the stock engine in there and wanting to keep it the same and working well. 

Plans are to trow-a-tree-fitty in there and when that happens I can finish plating the belly and I might drop the frame to paint it better and box the rails in.

-I plated the front and bottom of the belly, 
-the front arches basically everything you can reach with a welder in there, 
-removed the teeth in the upper front coil mounts and welded 2 donuts together
-I welded all around the upper a-arm mounts, 
-welded grade 8 washers to all the lower a-arm mounts
-ran a bead of weld along where the rear lower a-arm mounts meet the frame
-plan was to box in the middle rails of the frame but couldnt reach to do good job so that will wait
-plated the rear arches on the outside
-plated the inside of the rear rails while the gas tank was out
-welded a 1/4" plate to the upper coil supports in the rear.
-notched for the upper trailing arms to clear the frame
-welded the main battery and pump rack to the outside of the frame rails
-welded a 2nd battery rack in the back of the trunk to the inside of the rear arches

Then painted it using an enamel metallic blue and clearcoat that is painted on old hondas. The enamel wont chip from road debris like laquer will.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some before pics after stripping everything off. Took that jack pad off the belly of course


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

not fun to bend these suckers to fit :angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Before molded


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 10 2008, 11:27 PM~11835513
> *Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting.  Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon.  For now how bout a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


if u ever want a fleet lmk


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2008, 08:53 AM~12154283
> *if u ever want a fleet lmk
> *


  
Im looking for a big body. I dont like the soft tops on the 80s fleets but other than that Im thinking about swapping out all the woodgrain from a fleetwood, seen alot around thats available.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The beautiful rearend BEFORE




















Sandblasted and primed. Ready for c-channel and powerballs(excuse me, magic balls)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Welded and of course smoothed. 
My boy klownin multitasking, welding rearends and cutting a-arms for the next project :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Prepped, sanded primed some more.
Paint
Clear
New chrome differential cover
Replaced fluids
New brake cylinders
New brake hardware
New brake hardlines(polished)
New longer rubber brake line
New drums
Custom made 1/4" rear end reinforcement plate

Looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

clean build up homie :biggrin: givein me sum ideas 4 when i start up my project.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nice build up :thumbsup:


whats the purpose of the c-channel on the rear end? never seen it so im just wondering


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 11:27 AM~12229284
> *nice build up :thumbsup:
> whats the purpose of the c-channel on the rear end? never seen it so im just wondering
> *


its a good soild surface to weld the power balls and some extra added strenth for the rear end


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Nov 22 2008, 12:40 PM~12229669
> *its a good soild surface to weld the power balls and some extra added strenth for the rear end
> *


thats right. Most everyone uses it now. Some people use a little bit but I figured if you use a long piece it spaces out the pressure put on the powerball throughout that half of the axle. Gives it a boxyer look and if you ever added a bracked for chains it could also go on that piece.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Nov 22 2008, 11:27 AM~12229284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, still lots of pics to come.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 13 2008, 04:31 PM~12147571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 She looks real nice man............had to stop in and say whats up.........  

On the front ears bro they will start to pull away from the frame...what we have discovered is that it is either easiest to cut them completely off and refab new ones after plating the whole top of the frame rail.... (cutting new cylinder holes)
Or plating them almost all the way up to the bolt holes..............











Either way good job.......................:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

that's some hairy pussy's you got there :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 15 2008, 08:32 AM~12433047
> *She looks real nice man............had to stop in and say whats up.........
> 
> On the front ears bro they will start to pull away from the frame...what we have discovered is that it is either easiest to cut them completely off and refab new ones after plating the whole top of the frame rail.... (cutting new cylinder holes)
> ...


Yes we layed a thick weld all the way around the ears where they meet the frame. If I start swinging it one of these days I might have to make some new ones or plate them better for reassurance.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12062803
> *hey your stol'd my idea for the gussett!
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 17 2008, 06:59 PM~12458773
> *:ugh:
> *


I know, people tryin to shit in my apple pie. I dont need that crap stinkin up my thread


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice ride


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 17 2008, 09:52 PM~12459343
> *I know, people tryin to shit in my apple pie.  I dont need that crap stinkin up my thread
> *


whatever you do, PLEASE DONT steal his idea on exhaust or fifth wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice Lac Homie! Almost looks like my STL partnas


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 18 2008, 02:56 PM~12466883
> *Nice Lac Homie! Almost looks like my STL partnas
> 
> *


Yep, looks like same vinly top. Mine will be a similar blue just a lil more silver in with the blue with more metallic
Nice ass professional photos!!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey coupe u got any pics of the trunk in progress???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 20 2008, 09:26 AM~12482421
> *hey coupe u got any pics of the trunk in progress???
> *


uh, i dont think we did any... I have before and after


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 21 2008, 02:53 PM~12490480
> *uh, i dont think we did any... I have before and after
> *


oh well put them up its not done yet so its kinda in progress still


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

just stumbled onto this. very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

u did it right with those 13's..too many people ridin on bubble 14s for no reason....clean car makes me wish i would kept my caddy project..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, been procrastinatin here, time to post some more pics...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Time to put the racks and pumps in

Some before pics of the trunk.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

For the setup I have 2 showtime pumps with marzocchi heads

6 delta dumps, 2 to the front and 4 to the rear for individual raising control :0 :biggrin: 

Dumps were polished by me, 60 grit sander then 100 grit by hand, then 400 grit by hand then 1000 grit by hand, then aluminum polish paste to mirror finish. My hands were sore but got them done in about 6 hours.  

6 batteries, 72v to the front and 36v to the rear (to this date still only have 4 batts in the car)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Also forgot to mention, besides the 4 dumps on the back pump I also have 2 accumulators for the back. They worked VERY well on my previous low low so I had to transfer some over to this car. :0 :biggrin: 

Stainless returns to keep everything shinin :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

damn! this is looking great!

im sure this has been answered before, but why 6 dumps? wouldnt four do the job? what do 6 dumps allow you to do that 4 dont?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2009, 03:41 PM~12725027
> *damn! this is looking great!
> 
> im sure this has been answered before, but why 6 dumps? wouldnt four do the job? what do 6 dumps allow you to do that 4 dont?
> *


2 dumps allow you to dump each back corner individually. The other 2 dumps on the back pump are closed all the time and open when i hit the certain switch to just allow fluid to travel to the right rear cylinder or just the left rear cylinder or both at the same time. This way you can do the same thing that 2 pumps to the rear does. :cheesy: 



















Mines not setup EXACTLY like this but very similar

For me it saves space of a 3rd pump and for me it saved money


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

yo that back pumps crazy as hell :wow: i neva seen anything like that b4. so wut else u gotta do 2 it?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 18 2009, 09:49 PM~12743954
> *yo that back pumps crazy as hell :wow: i neva seen anything like that b4. so wut else u gotta do 2 it?
> *


I got it all together to drive for a couple months back in september but now im just making some finishing touches for this years shows. Paneling up the trunk, changing around the setup a little and making some finishing touches for this years shows...

Still lots more pics to be posted. :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

So heres some pictures of the battery racks and trunk. 

Yea I said battery racks. 2 :0 

The layout I wanted needed 6 batteries but still lots of room in the trunk for a sub box or 5th wheel. So we made a battery rack welded to the frame up between the cylinders.

Some changes have been made but as of right now it the setup is about the same.

I plan on paneling everything in to clean it up in the next couple months.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had my upper and lower a arms, spindles, lower trailing arms chromed here in lincoln.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had my steering linkage, a arm rods and gas tank straps chromed by westsidenickie. Turned out perfect :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Brake calipers and drums were painted

Driveshaft, gas tank and rear end were painted

8" and 14" cylinders, powerballs, 4 ton coils and top cups from Black Magic

2 ton rear coils from showtime

Reverse deep cups from CCE

All cups heavy powdercoated black

Chrome upper trailing arms by pro hopper


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

gettin your chrome together i see...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 26 2009, 07:15 AM~12816358
> *gettin your chrome together i see...
> *


It was all on the car back in september. Just now getting pics up.  Its a start anyway...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 26 2009, 02:55 PM~12819396
> *It was all on the car back in september.  Just now getting pics up.  Its a start anyway...
> *



oic... chrome for me is last, i gotta have the rest of the car upto par b4 i go puttin chrome undies on mines.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 25 2009, 08:32 PM~12812971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...... looks good........... how much you end up paying for tha chrome......


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

300 to westsidenickie and 125 in town for the rest.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 26 2009, 05:33 PM~12820639
> *oic... chrome for me is last, i gotta have the rest of the car upto par b4 i go puttin chrome undies on mines.
> *


THought you had a little already, or your gonna redo it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 26 2009, 06:54 PM~12821419
> *THought you had a little already, or your gonna redo it.
> *


i do but the plater i had do it do a shitty job so sum of the chrome is peeling.. so im gonna be redoing it, shit the fuckers evens ent me back the wrong uppers! ugly ass things


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

who in lincoln is doing plating? you got a abuddy at lincoln plating or sumnthing? i had a guy out there that was doing chrome work for me but idk what ever happen to him he went MIA


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 27 2009, 06:58 AM~12826851
> *who in lincoln is doing plating? you got a abuddy at lincoln plating or sumnthing? i had a guy out there that was doing chrome work for me but idk what ever happen to him he went MIA
> *


a few people knew a few people that worked there but after 1 basket of parts were done neither one of them will do it again. Thats why I had to send stuff to westsidenickie. He costs more but its a ton better work because them guys know what theyre chroming and what parts need good chrome. So if you do find someone there have them do alot cuz they probably wont do another load.

It was you that told me at brewskys that you guys have the hook-up up there. I think rome confirmed that and said you guys have a laser cutter for cheap too. I dont know what to tell you I dont know anyone else down here. 

Tyrone says he can get stuff done cheap, I figure if i need anything else Ill see if hes for real. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 27 2009, 03:16 PM~12830787
> *a few people knew a few people that worked there but after 1 basket of parts were done neither one of them will do it again.  Thats why I had to send stuff to westsidenickie.  He costs more but its a ton better work because them guys know what theyre chroming and what parts need good chrome.  So if you do find someone there have them do alot cuz they probably wont do another load.
> 
> It was you that told me at brewskys that you guys have the hook-up up there.  I think rome confirmed that and said you guys have a laser cutter for cheap too.  I dont know what to tell you I dont know anyone else down here.
> ...


yeah it seems thats hows it ALWAYS worked out there @ LP.. and i agree the quality of the crhome was kinda shitty. or atleast the polishing was. But yeah we got a place here that does it with a pretty quick turn around time (think like 2wks) but they are pricey! but qaulity is outstanding. yes we do have a hook up on the laser cutting as well, 2 diffrent place, matter of fact the one placeis only like 5 block from my crib,lol. go figure tyrone has a hook on it,lmao that dude seems to ALWAYS have the hook up on everything UNTILL i need it,lol but ill hit him up and see whats hes talkin bout! Im not wantin to do much as far as chrome rtight now, jsut a few lil pieces for under the hood and i have a few things i need re-chromed.. you do anythingmore to yours over the winter for spring? or? I wish i could do HALF the stuff I had planned/lined upto due


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got a list of things. I write that shit down cuz otherwise ill forget, then mark em off as I go. Mostly work needed done not really buying too much. Just hope to hit as many shows as possible. Being out of the circuit for a year was rough but in the end will be a +. That lumina was nice but it was a dead end, after 10 years and it reaches your vision theres just nothing left to do and you get new ideas and want new challenges. This caddy has been alot of fun but alot of work and dont wish to do up another car for a good while!! I understand when you say youre getting tired of your caddy.

Fuck from the pics ive seen of your engine bay what the fuck do you still need to chrome?? Your talking about industrial plating up there? Yea its good work but expensive. Sioux plating may be worse, they wanted 200 a piece for my arms :0 :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 28 2009, 08:11 AM~12834953
> *Got a list of things.  I write that shit down cuz otherwise ill forget, then mark em off as I go.  Mostly work needed done not really buying too much.  Just hope to hit as many shows as possible.  Being out of the circuit for a year was rough but in the end will be a +.  That lumina was nice but it was a dead end, after 10 years and it reaches your vision theres just nothing left to do and you get new ideas and want new challenges.  This caddy has been alot of fun but alot of work and dont wish to do up another car for a good while!!  I understand when you say youre getting tired of your caddy.
> 
> Fuck from the pics ive seen of your engine bay what the fuck do you still need to chrome??  Your talking about industrial plating up there?  Yea its good work but expensive.  Sioux plating may be worse, they wanted 200 a piece for my arms  :0  :angry:
> *


 yup industrial plating, but yeah ive hit a few shows here and ther over the years but more so jsut for sumn to do, i knew at the time my car was evenup to my standards so no way i would expect to place. but yeah i got a list as well ,lol i know ill forget if i dont but thats what uffin: :420: will do to ya.lol i got a few lil pieces i wanna chrome, I REALLY need to finish up these arms so i can get the on the car, b/c the chrome ones that is on there now for one is ugly then a mug and for 2 as i said earlier they wasnt even mine! lol (still urks me to this day about that)

but yeah fuck souix city, they way expensive and slower than a 98 yr old lady with one leg crossing the street walkin backwards! !


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 28 2009, 06:06 PM~12840426
> *yup industrial plating, but yeah ive hit a few shows here and ther over the years but more so jsut for sumn to do, i knew at the time my car was evenup to my standards so no way i would expect to place.  but yeah i got a list as well ,lol  i know ill forget if i dont but thats what  uffin:  :420:  will do to ya.lol i got a few lil pieces i wanna chrome, I REALLY need to finish up these arms so i can get the on the car, b/c the chrome ones that is on there now for one is ugly then a mug and for 2 as i said earlier they wasnt even mine! lol (still urks me to this day about that)
> 
> but yeah fuck souix city, they way expensive and slower than a 98 yr old lady with one leg crossing the street walkin backwards! !
> *


Clean up the oldies you got, blast em and powdercoat em or paint em and get some cash out of them. Your trash is someone elses treasure


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice build :thumbsup: 

that rearend scares me though, looks like it hangs really low! i had a buddy go over a manhole that stuck up and broke his rearend... :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 28 2009, 06:51 PM~12840864
> *nice build :thumbsup:
> 
> that rearend scares me though, looks like it hangs really low! i had a buddy go over a manhole that stuck up and broke his rearend... :dunno:
> *


It looks low but its not. Looks like it angles down but I think I designed it to be 1 inch of space below the pumpkin and 1 inch of metal below that. So 2 inches below the pumpkin. I measured everything more than 3 times before cutting coils, cutting metal or whatever on this car so i knew itd be a decent distance off the road. I know ive drivin over small limbs in the road already, roadkill is the next obsticle. :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

love the ride man, i love them coupes. nice to see one not 90d. I'm building one too 83 Coupe 90k with the 4100. Yours is much cleaner though, but luckily mine's not rotted. I love what you've done with yours, but how'd you get such a high lockup in the front? I have 1" extended uppers for mine. I was also going to run 10s in the rear but am afraid of my driveshaft binding... will the prohopper adjustable uppers fix this?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 3 2009, 11:22 AM~12892761
> *love the ride man, i love them coupes. nice to see one not 90d. I'm building one too 83 Coupe 90k with the 4100. Yours is much cleaner though, but luckily mine's not rotted. I love what you've done with yours, but how'd you get such a high lockup in the front? I have 1" extended uppers for mine. I was also going to run 10s in the rear but am afraid of my driveshaft binding... will the prohopper adjustable uppers fix this?
> *


  Thanks bro. If you ever start up a build page shoot me the address so I can check it out. If you got questions just ask, I just put everything together back in september so its all fresh in my mind what works and what doesnt. Not everything worked out as planned but you learn as you go. Others on here may know more but I can help with alot  

The adjustable uppers are for the driveshaft angle exactly! I dont think with 10s you would have any problem any way but that depends on how much coil your using. My rule of thumb is with the back strokes is to buy more than what you plan on using. If you want 10s I would get 12s. You can always chain them off or just go up as far as you want but you can never go more than 10 once you get those. And you will probably want more after awhile for better 3 wheel and show. 

My front uppers are extended 1" also. If you take out the rubber bumper underneath the upper a arms and hammer down the pad where that bumper lands on the frame then your arms will go down untill the sides hit the frame. I get the full 8" out of my fronts and designed it that way. It sits around 3" off the ground now which is very low but thats what i wanted. 

Got any q's just ask :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Now some pics of the goods goin on the car :0 

Not much coil to sit low but with accums it rides nice  

Got longer rubber brake lines front and rear.

I bent new hard lines for the rear end then polished to a nice shine :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

With the gas tank in...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Shinin :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Locked up all 14"


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Front goin together...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Going together...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

All put together...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Time to lower it off the jack stands...

I know, rotors are ugly! Thats one thing i didnt replace at the time. They will either be painted or replaced here i few months..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY. WHATS THE FUTURE PLANS FOR YOUR RIDE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 3 2009, 08:20 PM~12897528
> *LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY. WHATS THE FUTURE PLANS FOR YOUR RIDE
> *


Just workin on finishing touches right now. 

Paneling in the trunk is under way. 

Replacing all the stereo components is almost done.

Putting in a new headliner soon.

Just got new wheels a week ago, ill get some pics up soon


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

First time on the ground, sittin low :biggrin: :biggrin:

Back couldnt be dropped at the time because i was borrowing some 14x7 and would demolish my quarters if I did. Now have 14x6


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The new wheels I got last week. 14x6 Candy blue hubs and spokes from OG


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Now the back can get looowww :biggrin: 

Tuckin them hoes

(Tires by Dcheeze :thumbsup: :thumbsup: )


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Startin in on the trunk, 
(Rough draft templates)
got some good designs planned


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

lac is looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:27 PM~12897609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THOSE NEW WHEELS :0 YOU PAINTING YOUR RIDE THAT COLOR. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT A LOT OF WORK INTO IT HOW LONG YOU HAD IT. GOING TO THE DENVER SHOW


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 3 2009, 08:38 PM~12897775
> *I LIKE THOSE NEW WHEELS :0  YOU PAINTING YOUR RIDE THAT COLOR. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT A LOT OF WORK INTO IT HOW LONG YOU HAD IT. GOING TO THE DENVER SHOW
> *


No, im probably going with the color of the suspension which is close to the body color now but with more metallic. Or some kind of candy since it doesnt cost that much. IDK, paint is next winter, this year gotta deal with what i got.

Had the car a year and half. 1 year torn apart and this fall/winter off the streets. 
I got lots of road pics and some video we took back in october though ill post

Denver show? Definately not this year. Having a kid in a couple weeks hno: and dont really know what ill be able to do and not do this year.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:06 PM~12898144
> *No, im probably going with the color of the suspension which is close to the body color now but with more metallic.  Or some kind of candy since it doesnt cost that much.  IDK, paint is next winter, this year gotta deal with what i got.
> 
> Had the car a year and half.  1 year torn apart and this fall/winter off the streets.
> ...


congrats how many kids you got I got six nothing like it. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 3 2009, 09:06 PM~12898144
> *No, im probably going with the color of the suspension which is close to the body color now but with more metallic.  Or some kind of candy since it doesnt cost that much.  IDK, paint is next winter, this year gotta deal with what i got.
> 
> Had the car a year and half.  1 year torn apart and this fall/winter off the streets.
> ...



cuope fyi, i just bought all the paint for my caddy yesterday ... 756.00 and i still gotta buy clear which is gonna run me another 225 a gallon x2 soo 756 plus 450 that 1200 just in paint. :uh: :biggrin: 

but you guys are due in a couple wesk huh?! We're due in july also


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 4 2009, 07:06 AM~12901923
> *cuope fyi, i just bought all the paint for my caddy yesterday ... 756.00 and i still gotta buy clear which is gonna run me another 225 a gallon x2 soo 756 plus 450 that 1200 just in paint.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> but you guys are due in a couple wesk huh?! We're due in july also
> *


Good info

Is your price a little higher because you are going with a red though?

$1200 for paint isnt the worst ive seen, turner spent $2000 on his civic. Price isnt too much of deal to me, paint is a major part of the car and you want it done right the first time or regret it for many years down the road :banghead: 

All I know is everyone tells me about the guy in Des moines that does candy for 1700. I dont know all about it like if it includes jams and under hood and trunk but if it does hes not making much. If it costs more to do it right then Ill be paying it, simple as that.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 3 2009, 10:55 PM~12899735
> *congrats how many kids you got I got six nothing like it. :cheesy:
> *


#1 of ?? hno: :biggrin: 

6 huh :0 
You done??
Cant see how you can afford a hobby man! Damn, you should feel good though that you do have what you have and a big family


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12897883
> *looking good :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


That frame looks nasty in your avatar bro :0 
Im gonna have to go take a peek at what your building..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 3 2009, 04:54 PM~12894495
> * Thanks bro.  If you ever start up a build page shoot me the address so I can check it out.  If you got questions just ask, I just put everything together back in september so its all fresh in my mind what works and what doesnt.  Not everything worked out as planned but you learn as you go.  Others on here may know more but I can help with alot
> 
> The adjustable uppers are for the driveshaft angle exactly!  I dont think with 10s you would have any problem any way but that depends on how much coil your using.  My rule of thumb is with the back strokes is to buy more than what you plan on using.  If you want 10s I would get 12s.  You can always chain them off or just go up as far as you want but you can never go more than 10 once you get those.  And you will probably want more after awhile for better 3 wheel and show.
> ...


man those new pics are badass... i'm just gonna put mine together this year... then i'll pull it apart again next year if i keep it and get shit chromed etc etc. Where'd you get the longer brake lines and what are they off of?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 4 2009, 12:54 PM~12904305
> *man those new pics are badass... i'm just gonna put mine together this year... then i'll pull it apart again next year if i keep it and get shit chromed etc etc. Where'd you get the longer brake lines and what are they off of?
> *


napa

fronts stock are 12"
these ones are 15" and dont get caught in the coils
#36845 $20 a piece

Rear is like 15" or something and I think the one I got is ~20"
#38871 $14

Took me an hour looking through napa's brake line books but I finally found these :around:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:19 AM~12902144
> *Good info
> 
> Is your price a little higher because you are going with a red though?
> ...


well im payin wholesale prices on all my materials and my bases and kandys are HOK and jsut found a hell of a deal on the clear i wanted to use (dupont glamour clear 72500) but couldnt really justify spending almost 400 a gallon on clear when i need 2+gallons but i found some of it now so thats what ill be using. but i agree i woudlnt be painting it now if it had been done correctly the first time around, but i do know ill have less $ into this paint job and it will make the last paint job look like a macco job garunteed!!

yeah thast pook in des moines.... he can do a good job if he wants to, but i know he uses alot cheaper materials, and last time i talked to him the 1700 price was not including any jambs no under hood or trunk either i think if you want that done its around 2500..
jsut remeber "you get what you pay for!!!!" and that statement is more than 150% true in the custom paint industry


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 4 2009, 03:20 PM~12905646
> *napa
> 
> fronts stock are 12"
> ...


 ive never had that problem b4... maybe its b/c im run full coils and your running short stacks :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12907151
> *ive never had that problem b4... maybe its b/c im run full coils and your running short stacks :dunno:
> *


Maybe its just a g body thing. I havent had the problem, but klownin got stainless ones and they would crimp and get caught in the coils. I could see how if ours were too long they could get caught up in something too.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 4 2009, 05:59 PM~12907140
> *well im payin wholesale prices on all my materials  and my bases and kandys are HOK and jsut found a hell of a deal on the clear i wanted to use (dupont glamour clear 72500) but couldnt really justify spending almost 400 a gallon on clear when i need 2+gallons but i found some of it now so thats what ill be using. but i agree i woudlnt be painting it now if it had been done correctly the first time around, but i do know ill have less $  into  this paint job and it will make the last paint job look like a macco job garunteed!!
> 
> yeah thast pook in des moines.... he can do a good job if he wants to, but i know he uses alot cheaper materials, and last time i talked to him the 1700 price was not including any jambs no under hood or trunk either i think if you want that done its around 2500..
> ...


Its all jiberish to me now  Once i get in the game of looking for paint Ill get to know all the brands and materials well. My lumina was painted by crashbusters for basically 1500, same guy that painted klownins car. He does a very good job but doesnt like candys. He would paint my car if I asked him too so well see. The lumina paint looked very very nice even 8 years after they painted it. But like I said I dont know much about it all now so once I learn the language of paint we can discuss things more.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 4 2009, 06:41 PM~12907527
> *Its all jiberish to me now   Once i get in the game of looking for paint Ill get to know all the brands and materials well.  My lumina was painted by crashbusters for basically 1500, same guy that painted klownins car.  He does a very good job but doesnt like candys.  He would paint my car if I asked him too so well see.  The lumina paint looked very very nice even 8 years after they painted it.  But like I said I dont know much about it all now so once I learn the language of paint we can discuss things more.
> *


yeah i have talk to some people coupe and might have a line on the paint i know in 2 years i am redoing mineand this time its gonna be better becuase i wont be rush rush rush like last time. shit i am just glad all i had to pay for last time was paint. i think that my car looks damn good for a 1500 dollor paint job, all jambs trunk hood fire wall. shit next time just needs very little body work and some really thick clear. The good thing is we can do all the wet sanding and buffing ur selfs to save alot of cash


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:20 PM~12905646
> *napa
> 
> fronts stock are 12"
> ...


thanks man i really appreciate this info. it will def come in handy!


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:19 AM~12902144
> *Good info
> 
> Is your price a little higher because you are going with a red though?
> ...


ive got a couple of painters in Omaha that can do it for around 1500-2000


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 6 2009, 09:40 AM~12924162
> *ive got a couple of painters in Omaha that can do it for around 1500-2000
> *


When the time comes Ill definately have to get some quotes. My plans arent to do a candy but well see. For me I say a good metallic paint job flip flops a color as good as alot of candy jobs Ive seen, but around here I havent seen too many candys and they may not have been done that good also. .


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some pics of my daily :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some fun in the park fall '08


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

More fun


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

good job! and nice lock up. it all looks clean when the azz is in the air. nice!


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

thats right....I like your car...and that 4 dump on the back pump I gotta do for my 81 broughm...cus I got 2 pumps to the front and one to the rear---I was going to get it re plumbed and wired---but as I heard before and as I saw from your ride....I gotta look in to that type of setup cus I want to stand on three also


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Feb 15 2009, 02:01 AM~13007072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
theres a couple topics on it, if you got questions or need the links let me know


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 15 2009, 09:53 AM~13008284
> *Thanks, gets down too :cheesy:
> thanks
> theres a couple topics on it, if you got questions or need the links let me know
> *


please! i would like the link


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 15 2009, 03:56 PM~13010301
> *please! i would like the link
> *


heres one
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=380587&st=0

heres another
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=408115


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

thanks for tha help


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Workin on a matching model


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Other work :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had my first little baby girl 2/20/09 at 3:07pm :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 

Will probably put a hold on building for a little while. But I got LOTS of new goodies in that need installed so Ill get back to that soon :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

congrats on your lil daughter also can you post pics of your ride all dumped to see how low the rear is when dropped completely im debating on coil under or coil over on my ride i want it to slam in the rear


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice build up,caddy's clean as hell keep up the good work and congrats on the little one.Keepin it goin in the midwest.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 24 2009, 09:47 AM~13096020
> *congrats on your lil daughter also can you post pics of your ride all dumped to see how low the rear is when dropped completely im debating on coil under or coil over on my ride i want it to slam in the rear
> *




















You can see how much coil I used. I would recommend coilover 100%. It is very low. The front raised up and the back layed out brings the bumper an inch off the ground :0 Cant go any lower than that. Theres maybe another inch between the axle and frame rails so there is a little play possible.  Plus I built brackets over the rear spring pockets so the top of the coil isnt going all the way up to the original spring pockets.

I havent had the car out since i got the wheels on but I will soon and get some pictures of it layed out. The pic doesnt do justice, you cant really see here how low it is, but it is


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

car looks good bro! congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13157953
> *car looks good bro! congrats on the baby girl!
> *


thank :biggrin: 

you should be able to get alot of info from my build for yours, nothing too radical, if you need anything let me know


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey man how did you do your bridge in the rear?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

oh yea, and check my build topic, i finally put one up! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463321


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

COUPE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 03:58 PM~13226446
> *COUPE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie, another quality low low in the making for the big N :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

congrats g.... cant wait to see that lac layed out with the new wheels on it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 13 2009, 03:33 PM~13272176
> *congrats g....  cant wait to see that lac layed out with the new wheels on it
> *


thanks
x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

moar pics!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 13 2009, 05:39 PM~13273201
> *moar pics!
> *












:biggrin: 
Damn really i got a TON of new parts I need to get on... when i can find some time...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

fucking car looks awesome, i can't wait to get mine on the road!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13275088
> *fucking car looks awesome, i can't wait to get mine on the road!
> *


Yours is lookin like it will be the red cousin :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

nice wheel chips I cant wait to see all the rest of the stuff done


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

you fucker! i wanted a set of those for mine!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 18 2009, 08:00 AM~13313429
> *you fucker! i wanted a set of those for mine!
> *


ahhh, i dont think well be runnin into each other at any shows :cheesy: You can copy everything i did for all i care, in some ways its still gonna be different and individualized cuz everyone does things or wants things different


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

nice lac homie


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT for spring


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Mar 18 2009, 04:21 PM~13316680
> *ahhh, i dont think well be runnin into each other at any shows :cheesy:  You can copy everything i did for all i care, in some ways its still gonna be different and individualized cuz everyone does things or wants things different
> *



plus i'm going for that whole Budweiser theme with my shift knob and all.... maybe i'll get me a set of custom Budweiser chips... that'd be badass. :biggrin:  

oh, and this page doesn't have any pics on it yet, you should fix that


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12108402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I NEED TO GET ME SOME OF THE LOWERS TO ATTRACT THE PUSSY
























CATS! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks great bro, i'm hopin i can get the same lockup outta my coupe, just picked up some adjustable uppers, i'm runnin 14's as well. any idea how much you extended them out?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 6 2009, 07:40 PM~13500095
> *looks great bro, i'm hopin i can get the same lockup outta my coupe, just picked up some adjustable uppers, i'm runnin 14's as well. any idea how much you extended them out?
> *


it all depends on how much coil your running. Me im running very little. For me with the uppers all the way in i can maybe get 10". With them extended a ton i can get the full 14. But then the driveline is fucked, so im thinking drop mounts now.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

cars looking nice coupe cant wait to see that new headliner


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 6 2009, 07:59 PM~13500342
> *cars looking nice coupe cant wait to see that new headliner
> *


SUEDE ROOF♪ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Apr 6 2009, 06:56 PM~13500296
> *it all depends on how much coil your running.  Me im running very little.  For me with the uppers all the way in i can maybe get 10".  With them extended a ton i can get the full 14.  But then the driveline is fucked, so im thinking drop mounts now.
> *


gotcha, well i guess i'll just have to fuck with mine when they go in the next couple weeks


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

came out real nice :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

"Did you say suede daddy?"

yes i did


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Apr 6 2009, 09:21 PM~13502185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats one of my fav. pics of her


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:23 PM~12764900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who built them racks those look nice!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 AM~13504589
> *damn who built them racks those look nice!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got some powdercoating done

Some for me, some for friends, some to sell :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma+Dec 15 2008, 08:32 AM~12433047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Mar 17 2009, 06:16 PM~13308865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE U GET THESE? PM ME PLZ. THNX


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

My wheels are for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rivman @ Apr 10 2009, 05:10 PM) 
WHERE U GET THESE? PM ME PLZ. THNX 


pm sent


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some things ive been working on. Got a new steering wheel and did the half wrap in blue suede to match the headliner and other interior :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

My radio plate had been chewed out real bad so i made an aluminum plate to cover the whole front

I tried polishing it real well but it just wasnt to my liking so i covered that in suede too


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

nice car


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Apr 16 2009, 08:03 PM~13599468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro! i might have to give that a go :0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea that looks nice. i got lucky, mine was virgin and i was the only fool to cut it


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

looking real good coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got my new mirror in today :cheesy: 

All chrome of course  

Was looking at the car last week and just thought the stock one looked weird


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Made some drop mounts to go in.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i was thinking about doing the same damn thing... how much of a drop and what'd you use?

do you have a slip in the driveshaft?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13782925
> *i was thinking about doing the same damn thing... how much of a drop and what'd you use?
> 
> do you have a slip in the driveshaft?
> *


5" drop, works real nice! 1/4" wall 3" and 2.5" square tubing.

dont need a slip, I think if I had longer coils or more stroke I would need one. But also my lowers are extended a little too so the whole rear end sits back a little bit.

Ill get pics up soon


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

one of the best car i see it  good work my friend


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Apr 16 2009, 08:56 PM~13599385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size are they? is it a mismatch 14x6 14x7?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 10 2009, 05:07 PM~13845028
> *what size are they? is it a mismatch 14x6 14x7?
> *


theyre sold and gone, they were all 14x6. Got what I was looking for in price, more than what I paid for them since wheels went up in price so much, but that just goes to my new set anyway.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 10 2009, 05:15 PM~13845063
> *theyre sold and gone, they were all 14x6.  Got what I was looking for in price, more than what I paid for them since wheels went up in price so much, but that just goes to my new set anyway.
> *


damn. cus i have to run 14x6 on the cadi and my shit id gray/ blue those would have looked nice on my cadi :happysad: what were you asking for them if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 11 2009, 04:11 PM~13853816
> *damn. cus i have to run 14x6 on the cadi and my shit id gray/ blue those would have looked nice on my cadi :happysad:  what were you asking for them if you dont mind my asking?
> *


i got 500 plus shipping for just the rims no accessories. I paid 480 with accessories. The same setup now from homeboyz is a little over 700 with shipping for just rims no accessories  14x6 are expensive now


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 3 2009, 08:25 AM~13769897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will these make a big difference in your 3wheel? or are you just doing it to strighten out your driveline?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 23 2009, 10:13 PM~13981011
> *will these make a big difference in your 3wheel? or are you just doing it to strighten out your driveline?
> *


Doesnt change 3 wheel. Straightens the driveline so I can roll all the way up or all the way down


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13985575
> *Doesnt change 3 wheel.  Straightens the driveline so I can roll all the way up or all the way down
> *


i think you'll find it will change your 3 wheel.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 24 2009, 11:07 PM~13987103
> *i think you'll find it will change your 3 wheel.
> *


how so? I havent even tried on them so I was just guessing it shouldnt change anything


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a whole lot of new stuff put on and done to the car in preparation for the biggest show in the state coming up this week. Ill get lots of pics at the show this weekend


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 25 2009, 03:56 PM~13991895
> *how so?  I havent even tried on them so I was just guessing it shouldnt change anything
> *


i remember reading a thread awhile back i think the dude had a road master or something, and he put in likr 5 or 6 inch dropmounts and the car did an ugly ass 3 wheel. it changes the telemetry of everything, its great if you want a high lock up, but for 3 wheeling, it just doesnt work all that great :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 25 2009, 05:36 PM~13993628
> *I have a whole lot of new stuff put on and done to the car in preparation for the biggest show in the state coming up this week.  Ill get lots of pics at the show this weekend
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PICS, THE THINGS YOU ARE DOING LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13993635
> *i remember reading a thread awhile back i think the dude had a road master or something, and he put in likr 5 or 6 inch dropmounts and the car did an ugly ass 3 wheel. it changes the telemetry of everything, its great if you want a high lock up, but for 3 wheeling, it just doesnt work all that great :happysad:
> *


yea well just have to see i guess. It would depend if you are using stock uppers im sure since they cant twist like the adjustables. I know a buddy that has drop mounts and telescopics on a gbody and his 3 wheel is ok. :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Couple pics of the interior. Got the suede on the headliner, wheel and radio plate, matches real good :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some pics of my new drop mounts and new exhaust


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got my trunk boxed in. Took me 2 days turned out pretty nice. Vinyl, padding and plexiglass mirror


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14056669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A REAL BABY?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 31 2009, 09:22 PM~14057374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 1 2009, 01:08 AM~14058422
> *IS THAT A REAL BABY?
> *












:cheesy: Yea thats my baby girl. She looked a little confused at what was going on for a bit but we got her to smile and live-in up a little. I probably looked confused the first time I held a switch box too :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY CUTE LITTLE GIRL, GOT 4 OF MY OWN AND SIX TOTAL, LITTLE GIRLS ARE ALOT OF WORK :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 2 2009, 05:18 AM~14069916
> *VERY CUTE LITTLE GIRL, GOT 4 OF MY OWN AND SIX TOTAL, LITTLE GIRLS ARE ALOT OF WORK :cheesy:
> *


I remember you telling me that :0 Seriously do you remember birthdays and names in a split second or do you gotta think about it sometimes?? Anyone who has a nice car treats it like their kid also, so now how many kids do you have? :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice cady. I like seeing the OG front ends most people thing if its an 80s cady you have to put the 90s front end on it. I preffer the 80s.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14056715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 love that shine on the front bumper; very nice build up and congrats on your daughter too! Any future mods for it?
Keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 5 2009, 07:56 AM~14102367
> *Nice cady. I like seeing the OG front ends most people thing if its an 80s cady you have to put the 90s front end on it. I preffer the 80s.
> *


i got my og front end still, sometimes I think of wanting to swap out back to og and sell my 90 front end. IDK????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 2 2009, 06:21 AM~14070111
> *I remember you telling me that :0  Seriously do you remember birthdays and names in a split second or do you gotta think about it sometimes??  Anyone who has a nice car treats it like their kid also, so now how many kids do you have? :biggrin:
> *


I DO BUT I CALL THEM THE WRONG NAME SOMETIME, I LIKE THEM COUPES 90D OR JUST OG, I'M NOT DOING ANY MORE 90D COUPES ALL MINE FROM NOW ON WILL BE OG, AND I THINK THAT IS WHAT MAKES YOUR CAR STAND OUT A LITTLE BIT MORE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1+Jun 7 2009, 01:32 AM~14116062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea everyone has their own style. I think the cutlass and monte guys have the same thing to go through with the euro fronts. Im not a bout to spend a grip of money to 90 it out just cuz its the thing to do. Fact is the stuff I got now is so damn clean it would cost ALOT of money to have some 90 stuff that clean and then its a waste of what I got. 

When I got the car I know I just wanted a caddy cuz thats what I love and I didnt know of any others anywhere around here. Shit we just had a car show with 2200 cars and I swear I counted 5 caddys  I like to see ALLLLL year caddys and to see 5 thats just sad.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2009, 02:31 AM~14116344
> *I DO BUT I CALL THEM THE WRONG NAME SOMETIME, I LIKE THEM COUPES 90D OR JUST OG, I'M NOT DOING ANY MORE 90D COUPES ALL MINE FROM NOW ON WILL BE OG, AND I THINK THAT IS WHAT MAKES YOUR CAR STAND OUT A LITTLE BIT MORE
> *


hey plague. You have any experience with the fiberglass rear taillight fillers? I need a drivers side one not real bad theres a tiny crack thats hard to see but I cant stand something being broke it just bugs me. A guy on here wants 45 shipped for an OG one but the fiberglass ones are 49 so Im not sure which to go with. I know some regal filllers my homie tried dont fit very good and you have to drill all your own holes. :dunno:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i got fiberglass ones for my regal..they fit good..yea i had to drill holes but there was marks that showed where to drill the holes


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 7 2009, 09:27 AM~14117421
> *i got fiberglass ones for my regal..they fit good..yea i had to drill holes but there was marks that showed where to drill the holes
> *


where u get ur regal ones at homie i need to get some and dont know where to get the good ones


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:16 AM~14117354
> *hey plague.  You have any experience with the fiberglass rear taillight fillers?  I need a drivers side one not real bad theres a tiny crack thats hard to see but I cant stand something being broke it just bugs me.  A guy on here wants 45 shipped for an OG one but the fiberglass ones are 49 so Im not sure which to go with.  I know some regal filllers my homie tried dont fit very good and you have to drill all your own holes. :dunno:
> *


I DONT KNOW BOUT THE REGAL ONES, BUT I HEARD THE CADDY ONES DONT FIT BUT I NEVER BOUGHT ANY AS GOOD I WOULD BUY THE OG ONES SOUNDS FAIR I JUST SOLD A SET TO A GUY LOCAL FOR 60 BUCKS I USUALLY SELL THEM FOR 115


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had some fun with the editor program :biggrin: More pics, less talk :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:16 AM~14117354
> *hey plague.  You have any experience with the fiberglass rear taillight fillers?  I need a drivers side one not real bad theres a tiny crack thats hard to see but I cant stand something being broke it just bugs me.  A guy on here wants 45 shipped for an OG one but the fiberglass ones are 49 so Im not sure which to go with.  I know some regal filllers my homie tried dont fit very good and you have to drill all your own holes. :dunno:
> *


hey homie i bought a set of the rear plastic taillight fillers. they didn't fit worth a damn, had to redrill almost all the holes, not too mention trim some away as well so they would contour better to the trunk :uh: . i'd definately stay away from those ones, i don't know about the fiberglass ones though. just go with the og ones, at least you know they'll fit


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 9 2009, 07:50 PM~14142983
> *hey homie i bought a set of the rear plastic taillight fillers. they didn't fit worth a damn, had to redrill almost all the holes, not too mention trim some away as well so they would contour better to the trunk  :uh: . i'd definately stay away from those ones, i don't know about the fiberglass ones though. just go with the og ones, at least you know they'll fit
> *


Some og ones though are more brittle than others and like mine they can bow out or in at some places. Maybe a heat gun on the inside of them you could mold them to follow the body lines better i dont know. I didnt know they had plastic and fiberglass I only heard of fiberglass.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 9 2009, 07:27 PM~14143438
> *Some og ones though are more brittle than others and like mine they can bow out or in at some places.  Maybe a heat gun on the inside of them you could mold them to follow the body lines better i dont know.  I didnt know they had plastic and fiberglass I only heard of fiberglass.
> *


yea the ones i got were abs plastic, i'd heard bad things about the fiberglass molds. they didn't fit good at all, had to take a dremel to them in a number of places and one isn't as long as the other either :uh: . it's just little shit, no one will ever notice, but it bugs me :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

very nice


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

:0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

the fiberglass ones are shit. i bought one in hopes of replacing mine. took one good look at all the modifications i would have to do to make it work and said fuck it. i still have to return it.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14160531
> *the fiberglass ones are shit. i bought one in hopes of replacing mine. took one good look at all the modifications i would have to do to make it work and said fuck it. i still have to return it.
> *


thats what i wanna hear.

dont know why they make them so bad. Im sure they get complaints


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

i just got some ABS platic ones for mine, i haven't put them on yet but dude swears i won't have any issues and that he's never had a return yet since they changed manufactures.

I forgot the company name but there number is 864-579-0023 and dudes name is frenchy.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jun 11 2009, 04:01 PM~14162477
> *i just got some ABS platic ones for mine, i haven't put them on yet but dude swears i won't have any issues and that he's never had a return yet since they changed manufactures.
> 
> I forgot the company name but there number is 864-579-0023 and dudes name is frenchy.
> *


you remember where they are out of? Or region of the country? I got a fiberglass license plate filler for mine that worked good from like alabama i think


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 9 2009, 04:30 PM~14140866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 420 :420: 420:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 11 2009, 05:38 PM~14162890
> *you remember where they are out of?  Or region of the country?  I got a fiberglass license plate filler for mine that worked good from like alabama i think
> *


probably the same place i got my fiberglass bumper filler from. the guy was really nice on the phone when i told him it didn't fit for shit. he said send it on back! i have to do that cuz im lazy.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 11 2009, 02:38 PM~14162890
> *you remember where they are out of?  Or region of the country?  I got a fiberglass license plate filler for mine that worked good from like alabama i think
> *



shipped from Florida, I believe it shipped right from manufacturer


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 11 2009, 05:21 PM~14163910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should do a few more pics like this one that shit is sick.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Me and some buddies started up a chapter of TRUESTYLE cc this weekend. Got a chance to take some pics and had some more editing fun :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 14 2009, 08:50 PM~14190417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 14 2009, 09:56 PM~14190488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Jun 26 2009, 02:40 PM~14307382
> *TTT
> *


no updates


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i really like your trunk homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 PM~14309173
> *i really like your trunk homie
> *


Thanks, its got more work needed but its a good start :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Made my brackets for my plaque today. Used some 3/16" aluminum cut it and polished it up real good, finished off with chrome bolts of course. Looks good, leveled up and stands out nice :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn. Great work.
This topic will be my lil encyclopaedia.. In work of my Caddy.
Can You send me photos from frame and setup work? cause only half of them is working.
thx


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 5 2009, 03:56 AM~14383524
> *Damn. Great work.
> This topic will be my lil encyclopaedia.. In work of my Caddy.
> Can You send me photos from frame and setup work? cause only half of them is working.
> ...


Thanks
All the pics are there and working for me and others, try reloading or checking back, sometimes imageshack is slow.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

nice pics coupe it looks nice


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Got this castle grille any 1 interested? Its of my 90 fleetwood….


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got my new wheels in FINALLY. So time for some ridin


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Where's the new engine pics? :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 9 2009, 02:06 AM~15309495
> *Where's the new engine pics?  :dunno:
> *


i know im 2 month behind


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well heres the story: In august i bought a bunch of tune up parts for my 4100. It drove nice but I planned on taking some bigger trips so i figured it couldnt hurt. The plugs the wires all the distributor stuff was all horrible like it had never been changed. The car has 93k miles on it so its due for change.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I get the engine stuff all in then run it, runs smooth. I take it around the block and it made it half way. Engine was knocking SUPER bad and there was white smoke pouring out of both dual exhausts. I get it home and the oil pan is full of coolant. So its probably intake or head gaskets.

Well i planned on taking the car to kansas city in a month and a half so now that was out the window if i need to replace the motor or tear the whole thing down. :angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I said fuck it and decided to give it a try to try and fix the gasket or whatever. Besides all the million hoses and junk that engine is pretty complicated compared to a 350 so after i got it apart i wasnt sure id get it back together.










I get the head off and find this, a cracked cylinder sleeve, no bad gaskets.
So i figure this engine is done get it out, find a 350.










I tear the engine down to bare block and find this, the rod had broke off the piston in that one sleeve and shattered to pieces.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

FYI bare aluminum blocks only weigh 35lbs :cheesy: so with that, the intake and a/c condenser its only worth $35 scrap aluminum. More than the $20 to scrap the whole engine of various aluminum and steel. :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got the engine out. Here we are 5 weeks away from driving the car to Kansas City and its not lookin pretty :uh: :uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Found a 350 bored 30 over, race heads, roller rockers, chrome oil pan and timing cover that had just been fully rebuilt with all new parts and just broken in. 

I painted it to match my frame.
I threw on an aluminum intake and some other chrome so it will look decent. I didnt have unlimited money to put into this but i wanted it to look decent. 

So things were falling together well to have this thing in the car, kinks worked out and ready to go to KC. 

Lots of long nights ahead


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got some more of the frame welded up while the engine was out. Cleaned up alot of the junk that was in the engine compartment and painted it. Here we are bout 3 weeks out of Kansas city


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got it in lookin good


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had some leak problems and some fuel issues, needed an electric fuel pump, but i got it running just 2 weeks till KC :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The master plan was to get an aluminum radiator and electric fan so i quick got a fan a few days before the trip, probably saved on gas.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Kansas city was ALOT of fun and im glad the car made it. It never shifted into 4th gear because i need to get my lock up wired up but i got 14mpg on the highway not bad. Dealt with a little gas leak, water got in the alt at the car wash and changed the alt real quick, had a bad coolant leak my club brothers helped fix and the timing cover leaked oil that got all over. That was one thing i didnt seal on the engine, the previous guy didnt use sealant on anything apparently. It was a 400+ mile trip and the engine ran perfect  All the time and money was all worth it, was alot of fun meeting my fellow club brothers from other states


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCNkMRAwaCw





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5nFLFZsWVY





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIsUia4ClK0





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEk_hM9I2yI


Some videos I put together from KC hoptoberfest


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

The engine looks good! are those 14x6 on there?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn bro you got that engine ripped out and replaced with a nice azz 350 with the quickness :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Oct 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15332329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was quick, but its done for the year, now i got all winter to snaz it up a little more and do some fixing and fine tuning :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Turned out good w/ that 350 :biggrin: 

Wish i could have made it :banghead:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

kickass job man


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hows that 350 push the car around? pretty good? it looks nice


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 31 2009, 09:22 PM~14057374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!! Nice job bro...Looks Badazz!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15335698
> *hows that 350 push the car around? pretty good? it looks nice
> *


very good actually. its got a low end torquey cam in it so it gets up and moves well


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Oct 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15367276
> *Clean!!!! Nice job bro...Looks Badazz!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro  Next for that trunk is some subs, chrome all my fittings and a club brother hooked me up with hardlines so it should look a little different spring time


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

hey you skipped some pics didn't you what about the caddi cry'n!! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15428758
> *hey you skipped some pics didn't you what about the caddi cry'n!! :biggrin:
> *


uhhhhhhh, :uh: i dont have THOSE pics. maybe u do? It cried a river of oil after i first fired it up at my house till i got the oil pressure port plugged correctly


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Unrelated to my build I bought one of my dream cars a black on black 96 fleetwood. No plans besides wires, dont need 2 cut cars!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yup 13s will drop it down low


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

looks good man, now you can pull that 4100 emblem of the fender.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 22 2009, 10:14 AM~15743836
> *looks good man, now you can pull that 4100 emblem of the fender.
> *


oh ive tried lol. The brown/chrome trim that runs along the whole car came right off with no residue or paint fading underneath. I replaced it with all chrome trim. But that damn 4100 emblem is on there fucking good!! Somethins gonna get fucked up when i tear it off and i dont plan on painting it for a little while so i dont know if i want to risk having an ugly spot....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

you sure it aint bolted from behing? :dunno: you may wanna ask someone that has torn it off before??? i remember this lac at hoptoberfest! its clean as fucc...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 24 2009, 10:36 PM~15773074
> *you sure it aint bolted from behing? :dunno: you may wanna ask someone that has torn it off before??? i remember this lac at hoptoberfest! its clean as fucc...
> *


thanks homie. yea that was my thought it might be bolted on. Ill have to wrech around and check :biggrin: that fucker dont budge at all 

I was diggin that lincoln of urs, Im not a ford/lincoln guy but if others wanna trick em out ill sure enjoy watchin em. I LOVE BIG wide long ass cars dropped to ground with skirts, that thing looked gangster as FUCK!! Got the old school 70s green interior, love that shit


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

damn homie a clean as build


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

THAT COUPE IS REAL NICE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Dec 2 2009, 04:54 PM~15847658
> *THAT COUPE IS REAL NICE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 29 2008, 08:40 PM~11732051
> *First off gotta thank Klownin04 for all the help, he did all the welding and helped with many other things, also taught me along the way about reinforcing and such. Wicked regals helped out alot, bagged84regal lent some tools, 383 helped, roma for some parts, and all the vendors, sandblasters, powdercoaters and chromers.
> 
> Thank everyone EXCEPT OLDSMOBILEFANATIC whom I bought wheels and tires from in may 08 and still have not received them and he has decided to take the money and run.  Thats right run.. cuz I wont quit till I get my money back or you serve your time like I have been waintin on your weak ass :rant:
> *


Dayum bro you got took by Olds Fanatic  I went threw him and luckly got my wheels. He said if I paid him that day I would get 4-13X7's and tires.... shipped to my house for 500.00. I was like "cool" and did it. He said that someone didnt finish paying for their set so he sold them to me and carried the balance to my order. Damn I got lucky  He even callled to make sure I got them and they were what I wanted :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 09:46 AM~15857201
> *Dayum bro you got took by Olds Fanatic  I went threw him and luckly got my wheels. He said if I paid him that day I would get 4-13X7's and tires.... shipped to my house for 500.00. I was like "cool" and did it. He said that someone didnt finish paying for their set so he sold them to me and carried the balance to my order. Damn I got lucky  He even callled to make sure I got them and they were what I wanted :dunno:
> *


yea he was hit and miss. Too bad i was one of the ones that began the "miss" part. I got some back from paypal and filed a claim with the class action suit against paypal for people that got took by people using paypal. Its one thing gettin took but then he would string you along for months and months so you didnt know whether to go buy other wheels or wait on him, that sucked. Mine were special order and he actually did make them but mustve sold em locally for quick cash. Anybody that bought all chromes got there stuff, those are easy orders to handle. Oh well its way back now. I got what i wanted and then some, just cost more in the long run. I still text him every now and again puttin him down, so does a few other people i believe :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 3 2009, 11:54 AM~15857264
> *yea he was hit and miss.  Too bad i was one of the ones that began the "miss" part.  I got some back from paypal and filed a claim with the class action suit against paypal for people that got took by people using paypal.  Its one thing gettin took but then he would string you along for months and months so you didnt know whether to go buy other wheels or wait on him, that sucked.  Mine were special order and he actually did make them but mustve sold em locally for quick cash.  Anybody that bought all chromes got there stuff, those are easy orders to handle.  Oh well its way back now.  I got what i wanted and then some, just cost more in the long run.  I still text him every now and again puttin him down, so does a few other people i believe :rofl:
> *


wow Im suprised he still has the same phone number...... does he still operate as a business or what?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 10:03 AM~15857331
> *wow Im suprised he still has the same phone number...... does he still operate as a business or what?
> *


last i had known he had a little rinky dink shop down there. But I had talked to some investigators for the sheriff down there and they knew of him real well. They said though they might not be able to bring him down from my specific incident its just going to make any other run ins they have with him that much worse. I still got his number, address, shop address, moms number and address, wifes name, all the good stuff :biggrin: 

Basically lesson learned, i dont buy much from fools on this site, if i do they have tons of posts and are credible and would have alot to lose if they screwed somebody. I wish theyd shut down that topic, hes long gone and dumb shits keep askin for wheels from him :loco:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn i missed this one...Nice lac homie


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 816rider+Nov 24 2009, 10:36 PM~15773074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got two 83 fenders sitting outside my shop with 4100 emblems on them....I will try to remember to look at them for ya.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> you sure it aint bolted from behing? :dunno: you may wanna ask someone that has torn it off before??? i remember this lac at hoptoberfest! its clean as fucc...


I've got two 83 fenders sitting outside my shop with 4100 emblems on them....I will try to remember to look at them for ya.
[/quote]
that would be  im not in a rush but somebody got to know...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

Did you keep the frame on when you painted it if so how?


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

you should leave the 4100 thing on there untill you paint it cause you will have two wholes in the fender from where it bolts on


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

the 4100 emblem on the fenders are only two way taped on. they use hell of a two way tape from the factory. they stay on pretty damn good. just leave them on till ready to paint cuz they'll either pull paint or scratch the paint or leave tapu residue. nice build homie. gonna start on my 84 coupe soon. just i finished my 91 fleet. looks good


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Dec 24 2009, 11:53 PM~16084094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some say its bolted some say its taped on, I think ill agree to just leave it anyway till paint :yes:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:00 PM~16090149
> *use a car cover to cover the whole car, tons of newspapers and tape to mask everything off, a filtered mask from the fumes, took many hours of masking
> *


what kind of paint did you use and hows it holding up i think im goin to do it but its goin to be tons or cleaning and prep work to the frame?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea LOTS of prep work i forgot to include that in what you need to do. First it was messy but I used a twisted wire brush on a grinder to clear off most of the gunk. My frame wasnt rusty like some in the northeast etc so I was lucky there. Then if that doesnt get down to bare metal use a grinder to smooth it out a little in places too. Lots of degreaser, lots of plastic laid down to catch all the gunk, lots of dirty clothes cuz youll be covered in the gunk. I hand sanded the frame in every way I could reach top bottom sides. Of course I had all the suspension etc off the frame. Once it was perfectly clean I primed it and used an enamel paint instead of laquer based because they said it will stand up to rocks and other stuff better its not as brittle. Then did about 3 coats of clear. Im sure theres alot better ways to seal the frame and paint it but this is what I did and it stands up to power washes, engine fluids coating it, and road trips just fine, it wipes right off and hasnt chipped anywhere. If you leave the littlest bit of rust or grease on the frame before painting the paint can come off VERY easily.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 27 2009, 03:34 PM~16102538
> *yea LOTS of prep work i forgot to include that in what you need to do.  First it was messy but I used a twisted wire brush on a grinder to clear off most of the gunk.  My frame wasnt rusty like some in the northeast etc so I was lucky there.  Then if that doesnt get down to bare metal use a grinder to smooth it out a little in places too.  Lots of degreaser, lots of plastic laid down to catch all the gunk, lots of dirty clothes cuz youll be covered in the gunk.  I hand sanded the frame in every way I could reach top bottom sides.  Of course I had all the suspension etc off the frame.  Once it was perfectly clean I primed it and used an enamel paint instead of laquer based because they said it will stand up to rocks and other stuff better its not as brittle.  Then did about 3 coats of clear.  Im sure theres alot better ways to seal the frame and paint it but this is what I did and it stands up to power washes, engine fluids coating it, and road trips just fine, it wipes right off and hasnt chipped anywhere.  If you leave the littlest bit of rust or grease on the frame before painting the paint can come off VERY easily.
> *


Thanks alot gives me something to do when it gets warmer


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

badass caddy and club man, much props for reppin nebraska so damn good, i was born and raised in omaha till i joined the navy in 06, around that time everyone started rollin donks and bullshit, clean ass build, i had an 83 coupe when i was 16 and my 4100 was junk in it, as well as my brother having an 83 eldo, dropped thousands in his 4100, nothing but problems, cant wait to see more pics man
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Dec 29 2009, 02:14 PM~16122771
> *badass caddy and club man, much props for reppin nebraska so damn good, i was born and raised in omaha till i joined the navy in 06, around that time everyone started rollin donks and bullshit, clean ass build, i had an 83 coupe when i was 16 and my 4100 was junk in it, as well as my brother having an 83 eldo, dropped thousands in his 4100, nothing but problems, cant wait to see more pics man
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro  nebraska has been comin up the past few years!! looks like a nice cutty you got there, I had a 84, link to any more pics or pics of your past cars?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

registered my ride in nebraska, well had my moms handle the paperwork, couldnt pass smog out here, ill have to see if i can dig up some pics of my old rides, my caddy got totaled out, my dumb ass trusted a blinker and yeah very sad day  
i went to a show in lincoln many years ago, i think was put on by no limit cc or somethin, wasnt all that great


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 03:33 PM~16124766
> *thanks bro   nebraska has been comin up the past few years!!  looks like a nice cutty you got there, I had a 84, link to any more pics or pics of your past cars?
> *











wish i could go to the game tonight, but ill be watching them blackshirts dominate!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Dec 29 2009, 05:49 PM~16124955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















I had a flat black cutty too :biggrin: Had some muscle under the hood!!

No limit is REAL old school, talkin 10 years ago! I was a part of their "rival" club Realistic Customs back then...



> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Dec 30 2009, 02:02 PM~16134332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir that side of the ball will dominate, its the other that worries me...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nebraska winters :angry:


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't let the Caddy catch a cold mayne, betta cover her up.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:09 PM~16134403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wish i had that motor in my shit, yeah that show was probably 10 years ago or more lol, tryin to get my shit painted this month, and how bout them huskers owning, and wtf suddenly some offense was lovin it, and yeah my parents was sending me pics, i definitley do not miss that snow, and another clean ass caddy you got there homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 3 2010, 06:42 AM~16168207
> *nice wish i had that motor in my shit, yeah that show was probably 10 years ago or more lol, tryin to get my shit painted this month, and how bout them huskers owning, and wtf suddenly some offense was lovin it, and yeah my parents was sending me pics, i definitley do not miss that snow, and another clean ass caddy you got there homie
> *


enjoy that nice weather, usually the winter dont bother me that much but this year is somethin aweful around here  Huskers should look real good next year, alot easier schedule to boot :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

What all has to be done to do that motor swap?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 10:50 AM~16168982
> *What all has to be done to do that motor swap?
> *


I posted some of what I did here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387227&st=220

Otherwise I can walk you through all the stuff you would need. That page has other info if you plan to use other trannys or other setup differences.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey man haven't been in here in awhile! Looking good. Did those drop mounts change your 3 wheel at all? Going to do the same to mine, but instead of buying prohopper adjustable uppers I"m just going to extend mine 2" to save the $$.

Finally got some ambition back, can't wait to finish the car!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just went through the entire thread,clean homie,really clean.. good work

and belated congrats on the baby girl


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR A NICE BUILD


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 21 2010, 12:02 PM~16363325
> *Hey man haven't been in here in awhile! Looking good. Did those drop mounts change your 3 wheel at all? Going to do the same to mine, but instead of buying prohopper adjustable uppers I"m just going to extend mine 2" to save the $$.
> 
> Finally got some ambition back, can't wait to finish the car!!
> *


If your not going to have adjustables i wouldnt do drop mounts. You really have alot of dialing in when you do drop mounts, a simple 2" extension wont get you what you want i guarantee. 2" with no drop mounts would do good for a high lockup with no rolling real low. It affected my 3 wheel a _little_ but it still turns it pretty easy, just cant stand 3 anymore. 



> _Originally posted by vengence+Jan 21 2010, 01:53 PM~16364497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

nice build...love the OG look!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 21 2010, 06:01 PM~16365879
> *If your not going to have adjustables i wouldnt do drop mounts.  You really have alot of dialing in when you do drop mounts, a simple 2" extension wont get you what you want i guarantee.  2" with no drop mounts would do good for a high lockup with no rolling real low.  It affected my 3 wheel a little but it still turns it pretty easy, just cant stand 3 anymore.
> *


Man I need this to stand 3. lol Gonna have to experiment with the drop mount length. I'll mock it up in alittle bit.  Thanks man!

Glad you and your daughter are doing good!


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

damn i needa get another coupe i had a white 81 fleetwood coupe wit the stock deisel that the cops towed and a white 83 with the 4100 that i traded by brother for the 84 caprice that i got now


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16375641
> *damn i needa get another coupe i had a white 81 fleetwood coupe wit the stock deisel that the cops towed and a white 83 with the 4100 that i traded by brother for the 84 caprice that i got now
> *


besides styling the caprice is bout the same thing


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 21 2010, 08:26 PM~16368877
> *Man I need this to stand 3. lol Gonna have to experiment with the drop mount length. I'll mock it up in alittle bit.  Thanks man!
> 
> Glad you and your daughter are doing good!
> *


well the only way your going to make these cars stand 3 is over extend the upper trailing arms, thats how i did mine, ended up bending them a little bit and you risk breaking the ears off your pumpkin. Or load up the trunk with 10 batteries. I only have 4 batteries so I cant do either now. If you get enough weight back there then it wont matter if you have drops or not. Although the longer the stroke the easier also.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME NEW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@May 31 2010, 08:44 PM~17657457
> *TTT FOR SOME NEW PICS  :biggrin:
> *


ya ya i know its about time. gotta take it out and get some good pics, not cell phone pics!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

My other project I been workin on past few months. 14" Dz, painted trim and alot of replacing old parts on her. Not a show car just a nice lookin daily


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Love the engine compartment on it. I put a 350 in mine years ago, and the engine bay looks like shit due to all the loose wires. What did you do to clean yours up?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18040044
> *Love the engine compartment on it. I put a 350 in mine years ago, and the engine bay looks like shit due to all the loose wires. What did you do to clean yours up?
> *


I followed every single wire to where it came from out of the firewall and cut it off. Then the wires that the engine does use I cut them to the exact length they needed to be so there wasnt extra hangin around and then used the black wire loom to cover up bundles of wire. Also hiding wires anywhere possible. Youre right there are ALOT of wires to get rid of!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

A few newer Engine pics. Got some more chrome and a new radiator and stuff. Its starting to look more like what I want. I have a few more ideas I need to get done though.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some other newer pictures I got


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 13 2010, 08:03 PM~18040297
> *I followed every single wire to where it came from out of the firewall and cut it off.  Then the wires that the engine does use I cut them to the exact length they needed to be so there wasnt extra hangin around and then used the black wire loom to cover up bundles of wire.  Also hiding wires anywhere possible.  Youre right there are ALOT of wires to get rid of!
> *


did you pull the leads out of the harness connectors or just snip em off? I have been afraid of creating a draw or cutting something i need, but I dont think i can take the mess anymore.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Clean Lacs ....Nice work on the Coupe


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 13 2010, 11:53 PM~18041687
> *did you pull the leads out of the harness connectors or just snip em off? I have been afraid of creating a draw or cutting something i need, but I dont think i can take the mess anymore.
> *


well all the wires come out of the firewall and then go to another big ass connector so I eliminated that second connector and just used the couple wires to run the engine. The big connector that comes out of the firewall in the center is all computer wires that you dont need. It unbolts from the connector thats on the inside so it just leaves the inside connector there. And since the computer is eliminated it cant harm anything.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 13 2010, 11:21 PM~18040512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I wish my driveway looked that :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2010, 09:33 AM~18060356
> *man I wish my driveway looked that :biggrin:
> *


hard to fit 4 boats in one picture!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2010, 04:29 PM~18063338
> *Looks Good :thumbsup:
> *


you goin to the KC show next weekend? :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18063368
> *you goin to the KC show next weekend? :happysad:
> *


Yep hopefully if my G6 outa the shop.Dam raccoon $2'gs in damage

Goin to PINKS all out tomm. at heartland in Topeka also


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2010, 05:04 PM~18063625
> *Yep hopefully if my G6 outa the shop.Dam raccoon $2'gs in damage
> 
> Goin to PINKS all out tomm. at heartland in Topeka also
> *


we dont have a drag strip anywhere around here. Not for 100s of miles I think.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18065830
> *we dont have a drag strip anywhere around here.  Not for 100s of miles I think.
> *


Well get in a whip and mash out bro.PM me if you wanna kick it


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Jul 17 2010, 02:51 PM~18069265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

*ABOUT TIME TO UPLOAD SOME PICTURES OF YOUR RECENT VISIT TO KC.... :biggrin: *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The hardware :biggrin: 

This is from Kansas City LRM Show


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

*VERY NICE HOMIE, HOPE TO GET MINE SHOW WORTHY SOON!!!*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:45 PM~18269797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lil video i put together after the show


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

fellow club members video


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

nice pics coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Made some hardlines for my pumps. Just the returns for now. Had some extra tube to practice on which was much needed but they turned out real straight and real nice


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 15 2010, 03:23 PM~18577372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :wow: :wow: ive always liked ur setup, makes it look even cleaner now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 03:59 PM~18683249
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


nope sorry


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got some more chrome on the engine


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

a few pics i havent updated with


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Few pics of my fleetwood on a recent trip to iowa*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Oct 3 2010, 10:37 PM~18728215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I gotta drop my mounts :banghead: , looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 6 2010, 08:42 PM~19003543
> *Nice  :cheesy:
> Fuck I gotta drop my mounts :banghead: , looks badass :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. It sat that high with just adjustable uppers, only now it rolls up like that and slammed :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Real nice


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 6 2010, 07:51 PM~19003609
> *Thanks bro.  It sat that high with just adjustable uppers, only now it rolls up like that and slammed  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:
You're runnin 14's right?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 7 2010, 02:41 PM~19008115
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> You're runnin 14's right?
> *


yep, most i can fit til i get teles some day


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 7 2010, 03:21 PM~19008850
> *yep, most i can fit til i get teles some day
> *


What about 16" sideports :biggrin: . That's what I picked up


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 8 2010, 10:17 PM~19020624
> *What about 16" sideports  :biggrin: . That's what I picked up
> *


I used to have 14' side ports when showtime made em. But all ive heard is they are longer then end ports because there has to be a pocket of fluid below the inner stroke. which is true. Shit i would consider it i guess. Measure the length of your casing and ill see if they would even fit. And where did you get them i didnt think anyone makes em anymore? Teles dont cost a whole lot more so its all under consideration


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 8 2010, 09:56 PM~19020967
> *I used to have 14' side ports when showtime made em.  But all ive heard is they are longer then end ports because there has to be a pocket of fluid below the inner stroke.  which is true.  Shit i would consider it i guess.  Measure the length of your casing and ill see if they would even fit.  And where did you get them i didnt think anyone makes em anymore?  Teles dont cost a whole lot more so its all under consideration
> *


Shit I would measure em if I could bro, the car's a 2 hour ferry ride away while I'm at school right now  . I got em from BMH, I'm sure they know the measurements on em, I CAN tell you I haven't had an issue with them hitting the rear deck  

Tele's are nice, I've heard that BMH's don't bend from 3's, but I wasn't willing to chance it, hence the 16's


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 9 2010, 12:12 AM~19021761
> *Shit I would measure em if I could bro, the car's a 2 hour ferry ride away while I'm at school right now   . I got em from BMH, I'm sure they know the measurements on em, I CAN tell you I haven't had an issue with them hitting the rear deck
> 
> Tele's are nice, I've heard that BMH's don't bend from 3's, but I wasn't willing to chance it, hence the 16's
> *


well im in no hurry, if u ever measure em this winter thats cool. Ive seen black magics teles in person, theyre pretty damn beefy i dont know how you would bend them! So ill consider em


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 9 2010, 09:22 AM~19024243
> *well im in no hurry, if u ever measure em this winter thats cool.  Ive seen black magics teles in person, theyre pretty damn beefy i dont know how you would bend them!  So ill consider em
> *


I'll be back in January getting the car ready for another season, so I'll take a look then  . I heard they're beefy, probably the way to go if you ever want to get a REALLY high lockup sometime down the road.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

what did you have to do to your drive shaft too ride with the back up and how does it ride?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 24 2010, 11:48 AM~19151947
> *what did you have to do to your drive shaft too ride with the back up and how does it ride?
> *


didnt do anything to the driveshaft. Rides nice at any height except locked up or completely down cuz the accumulators dont work at those heights


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 11 2009, 04:21 PM~14163910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  awesome picture, awesome build too :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

New top :biggrin: Not sunny out today tho so cant see the true color but looks real good in person and matches the rims


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 4 2011, 04:15 PM~20015916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooo weeeee! Looks good bro, is it canvas? :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 4 2011, 08:08 PM~20016961
> *Ooooooooo weeeee! Looks good bro, is it canvas? :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.

yea its the stuff convertible tops are made of. Gotta use the convertible top cleaner to keep it beading up nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE NEW LOOK ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT COUPE. :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20017570
> *thanks bro.
> 
> yea its the stuff convertible tops are made of.  Gotta use the convertible top cleaner to keep it beading up nice
> *


I was going to go that route also but after seeing the Tuxedo vinyl I changed my mind :happysad: Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 09:59 AM~20033774
> *I was going to go that route also but after seeing the Tuxedo vinyl I changed my mind :happysad: Looks good :thumbsup:
> *


tuxedo vinyl?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 7 2011, 12:13 PM~20034196
> *tuxedo vinyl?
> *


thats what I saidsss ninja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

From the homie Jim Bobs paint shop  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=566854


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good, you were one of the lucky ones that your og wood grain wasnt jacked up :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2011, 09:59 AM~20049461
> *looks good, you were one of the lucky ones that your og wood grain wasnt jacked up :yes:
> *


lol hows that? usually its just the chrome around the edges that is all chipped up and black thats what i see in most cars.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2011, 08:59 AM~20049461
> *looks good, you were one of the lucky ones that your og wood grain wasnt jacked up :yes:
> *


my woodgrain looks good, :nicoderm: not jacked up...at all... :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20085453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dam,thats clean

when you become a mod?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 14 2011, 01:41 AM~20085893
> *Oh dam,thats clean
> 
> when you become a mod?
> *


Thanks

Cant wait to see it all in the car

the other day i felt like I should be a mod so I made it happen :biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 14 2011, 03:16 AM~20086078
> *Thanks
> 
> Cant wait to see it all in the car
> ...



damn. I wish shit worked that way with me!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20085453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

took my fillers off. The taillight ones were starting to get bad and the rest need painted. I got new plastic taillight fillers, didnt hear good things about the fiberglass sets. I think my passenger side oe one is still good tho Ill probably sell it. 

Was pretty clean behind all those parts as expected. Kind of looks like a big body with all that stuff off too


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

That woodgrain is killer Homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

couple pics in the dark. Have to get it out in the sun to lighten it up some


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 13 2011, 10:43 PM~20085453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what was the process to get it like that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Mar 26 2011, 09:28 AM~20184517
> *what was the process to get it like that
> *


looks like scuff and blue candy :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2011, 08:38 AM~20184544
> *looks like scuff and blue candy :dunno:
> *


yep, i believe 7 layers of candy and 3 of clear


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

damn that woodgrain is badass!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

UTMOST RESPECT on a beautiful car my friend!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 26 2011, 01:56 PM~20185647
> *yep, i believe 7 layers of candy and 3 of clear
> *


yeah you were one of the lucky ones where your wood was still good (no ****) :ugh: and not peeling. Im gonna have to go the water transfer route


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2011, 07:37 AM~20262903
> *yeah you were one of the lucky ones where your wood was still good (no ****) :ugh: and not peeling. Im gonna have to go the water transfer route
> *


a place around here does that, I seen a video on how they do it, fuckin expensive too :wow: Better off finding good pieces out of the junkyard or tearing off your woodgrain and painting them or buying vinyl sticker woodgrain and replacing it all


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

got the new taillight and license plate fillers painted and installed. Dont fit like the originals but look better. Old ones were faded and dull and a lil warped and starting to crack so to me its alot better. Paint matched up pretty close compared to the 30 year old paint on the car. My pinstripe went on the side of the fillers so I dont have that now... Also cut into my trunk floor and got my back body mount fixed so I wont crack these


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 8 2011, 11:43 PM~20048188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 6 2011, 02:28 PM~20274327
> *VERY NICE
> *


havent talked to u in awhile, what you workin on lately? CADI LAC said you sold ur caddy and quit sellin wheels?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20182946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good bro...I wish my lac looked that nice. It will one day I guess. Unless u need some euro parts lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 5 2011, 12:38 PM~20264225
> *a place around here does that, I seen a video on how they do it, fuckin expensive too  :wow:  Better off finding good pieces out of the junkyard or tearing off your woodgrain and painting them or buying vinyl sticker woodgrain and replacing it all
> *


I just contacted a local graphics place. they wrap cars and shit..... they said the can do it in any wood grain finish starting at 125 depending
on how complex the shapes are. I was like :0 :boink: :naughty: :fool2: 


then the dude told me to GTFO sicko


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 08:58 PM~20277194
> *I just contacted a local graphics place. they wrap cars and shit..... they said the can do it in any wood grain finish starting at 125 depending
> on how complex the shapes are. I was like  :0 :boink: :naughty: :fool2:
> then the dude told me to GTFO sicko
> *


masking it all will be a bitch


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 6 2011, 12:36 PM~20274388
> *havent talked to u in awhile, what you workin on lately?  CADI LAC said you sold ur caddy and quit sellin wheels?
> *


STILL SELLIN WHEELS, ANDWILL BE OUT THIS SUMMER AND WORKIN ON A NEW CADDY, BRO THATS BAD MADE MY MOUTH DROP :0


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:biggrin: Looks nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 7 2011, 01:26 AM~20279658
> *masking it all will be a bitch
> *


Well the plastics are all off and it shouldnt be that hard :dunno: I need to get that taken care of soon though cause Im wrapping up the interior :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 11 2011, 11:14 PM~20315738
> *Well the plastics are all off and it shouldnt be that hard :dunno: I need to get that taken care of soon though cause Im wrapping up the interior :happysad:
> *


use a soldering gun to get the window switches and ashtrays out of the woodgrain


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice coupe


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Woodgrain is all in. Pictures arent in the sun but looks pretty good.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got new chrome radiator hold down, made new brackets for the fan, new chrome hydraulic cylinders, hardlined the PCV valve. Gonna be painting the wheel wells and adding some other chrome pieces I got this summer.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 12 2011, 01:24 AM~20316454
> *use a soldering gun to get the window switches and ashtrays out of the woodgrain
> *


yeah I used a drill :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics !!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Threw some gauges on the setup. Would like to do some on the front but the back was a quick easy install.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got some new exhaust for the fleetwood. Shop wanted $550 to do it, I bought it all shipped for $250 and do it my damn self :biggrin: 

Found some parts fleetwoods at the junk yard last week and got a bunch of parts too. Put a better back bumper on and alot of other little parts I was needing. 

Couple weeks ago i was with my wife and 2 year old and some girl rear ended me in the fleetwood. We just felt a nudge. Got out and the girls front end on her malibu was smashed in and there wasnt even a scratch on my bumper. Not even a smudge in the dirt on it :rofl: Man i love being on that side of an accident. That bumper needed replaced anyway but you gotta love them heavy metal bumpers


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 5 2011, 01:40 PM~20490315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool now see if GM still has a NOS one :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Apr 6 2011, 12:49 PM~20274123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing that woodgrain makes me wish my coupe wasn't tan, i'd love me some color matched woodgrain :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 5 2011, 10:38 PM~20494398
> *I ran into the same problem when I did the rear fillers, had to grind the shit outta em and redrill all the holes to make em fit half decent :uh: . Beats the hell outta warped and cracked ones though, they look good on there :yes:
> *


yep, drill out all the holes with a step bit so they can be adjusted more, then the bracket that holds the part by the trunk they want you to rivet it on or something, fuck that, i ran a screw through the side into the original bracket and screwed it in till the filler lined up with the shut trunk. Also had to sand them down pretty good there were imperfections everywhere. Definitely beats original quality, i eventually got the fit pretty damn close. I cant see these things cracking. I had a busted bolt on my body mount back there which caused the problem, fixed that so shouldnt have any more problems


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20495041
> *yep, drill out all the holes with a step bit so they can be adjusted more, then the bracket that holds the part by the trunk they want you to rivet it on or something, fuck that, i ran a screw through the side into the original bracket and screwed it in till the filler lined up with the shut trunk.  Also had to sand them down pretty good there were imperfections everywhere.  Definitely beats original quality, i eventually got the fit pretty damn close.  I cant see these things cracking.  I had a busted bolt on my body mount back there which caused the problem, fixed that so shouldnt have any more problems
> *


For sure, they were way more work then I thought they were gonna be! I decided to get mine painted to match before I even tried to get them fitted, bad idea there :burn:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 8 2011, 12:00 AM~20505707
> *For sure, they were way more work then I thought they were gonna be! I decided to get mine painted to match before I even tried to get them fitted, bad idea there :burn:
> *


LOL. Buddy of mine just bought the regal ones from the company i got mine from. He called em back and said they are pieces of shit and them dudes got all mad sayin theres only 2 people that make those in the country and all they need is a little sanding blah blah blah. Shit for what were paying they are BODY PARTS they shouldnt show up all shitty :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 8 2011, 01:03 AM~20505719
> *LOL.  Buddy of mine just bought the regal ones from the company i got mine from.  He called em back and said they are pieces of shit and them dudes got all mad sayin theres only 2 people that make those in the country and all they need is a little sanding blah blah blah.  Shit for what were paying they are BODY PARTS they shouldnt show up all shitty  :angry:
> *


Ive seen some places that say they gurantee proper fitment :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2011, 10:19 PM~20510916
> *Ive seen some places that say they gurantee proper fitment :dunno:
> *


the fit is questionable but they need alot of sanding to be ready and smooth for paint


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

off the fleetwood :ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn what you got now? another stock 1 or what


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

>


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+May 7 2011, 11:03 PM~20505719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda mufflers you goin with?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 9 2011, 01:07 AM~20512025
> *Ain't that the truth! It's a shame that most repops are just that, a reproduction, not a copy :uh:
> What kinda mufflers you goin with?
> *


ther just stock. actually ended up having a little more rumble or deep hum with the new setup on it. Didnt put resonators on that probably helped. Im not doin much with that car i just got daytons on it and its a daily.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

What application did you use for the duallys?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 10 2011, 04:20 PM~20523795
> *What application did you use for the duallys?
> *


application what? I just went to rockauto.com and bought all the exhaust pieces. They had a printout that showed every part you needed and that they offered so you could see what you needed. Its all just bolt on easy to do yourself. 

My coupe is all custom done at a shop with "dr gas" mufflers lol. Shit they were $30 a pair shipped on ebay just some cheapo turbo mufflers from some place going out of business but EVERYONE tells me how good it sounds :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 10 2011, 04:50 PM~20523945
> *application what?  I just went to rockauto.com and bought all the exhaust pieces.  They had a printout that showed every part you needed and that they offered so you could see what you needed.  Its all just bolt on easy to do yourself.
> 
> My coupe is all custom done at a shop with "dr gas" mufflers lol.  Shit they were $30 a pair shipped on ebay just some cheapo turbo mufflers from some place going out of business but EVERYONE tells me how good it sounds  :biggrin:
> *



Ok cool thanks, because arvin and walker exhaust only makes a single system for my car. So i was wondering what car application you looked it up for? I'll try Rocks website.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 10 2011, 05:50 PM~20523945
> *application what?  I just went to rockauto.com and bought all the exhaust pieces.  They had a printout that showed every part you needed and that they offered so you could see what you needed.  Its all just bolt on easy to do yourself.
> 
> My coupe is all custom done at a shop with "dr gas" mufflers lol.  Shit they were $30 a pair shipped on ebay just some cheapo turbo mufflers from some place going out of business but EVERYONE tells me how good it sounds  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20523975
> *Ok cool thanks, because arvin and walker exhaust only makes a single system for my car. So i was wondering what car application you looked it up for? I'll try Rocks website.
> *


well fleets come with stock duals, i think thats what your talking about wanting to go to duals from a single. Yea rockauto had AB brand and walker. AB was cheaper so I went with that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 8 2011, 11:43 PM~20511108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks like mine :ugh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 10:23 PM~20526256
> *damn that looks like mine :ugh:
> *


its patina


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 10 2011, 06:37 PM~20524538
> *well fleets come with stock duals, i think thats what your talking about wanting to go to duals from a single.  Yea rockauto had AB brand and walker.  AB was cheaper so I went with that.
> *



Thanks dude, car looks dope by the way.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 10 2011, 07:37 PM~20524538
> *well fleets come with stock duals, i think thats what your talking about wanting to go to duals from a single.  Yea rockauto had AB brand and walker.  AB was cheaper so I went with that.
> *


 added to my list, i didnt know that but should of assumed it :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 9 2011, 12:19 AM~20511416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to look and see if I can do that to mine. What motor came stock in your coupe??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 11:17 PM~12108402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have anymore of that pipe? I like that Idea :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 12:28 PM~20529343
> *I need to look and see if I can do that to mine. What motor came stock in your coupe??
> *


never mind I went to page 1 :biggrin: But didnt you put a 350 in it? If so, are you gonna have to rebend the exhaust to bolt it to the headers ??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 11:35 AM~20529398
> *never mind I went to page 1 :biggrin: But didnt you put a 350 in it? If so, are you gonna have to rebend the exhaust to bolt it to the headers ??
> *


ahhh i knew i shouldnt of put my 96 fleetwood things in my 83 deville topic :angry: my 83 had a 4100 and i put a 350 in. I got custom duals on that a couple years ago and now I just bought all new stock exhaust for my fleetwood that bolts on.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 11:35 AM~20529398
> *never mind I went to page 1 :biggrin: But didnt you put a 350 in it? If so, are you gonna have to rebend the exhaust to bolt it to the headers ??
> *












thats the exhaust on my coupe. I guess you could probably buy the same stuff for a newer fleetwood and it would go on. But basically you would just want the bend over the rear end because you would want custom mufflers, custom tailpipes, the pipe from the mufflers to the headers would need to be custom, so yea basically all custom for your deville.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 11:33 AM~20529380
> *you have anymore of that pipe? I like that Idea :happysad:
> *


no more, just bought enough to do them arms. any steel shop should have it. It was pretty thick walled maybe 1/4"


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 12:51 PM~20529495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice love undercarige shots with color and not chromed out just a touch of chrome tho


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 11 2011, 12:01 PM~20529566
> *nice love undercarige shots with color and not chromed out just a touch of chrome tho
> *


cheaper that way :biggrin: but yea i like the look better than chromed out too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 12:52 PM~20529508
> *no more, just bought enough to do them arms.  any steel shop should have it.  It was pretty thick walled maybe 1/4"
> *


oh okay.... I see what you did there :cheesy: 

Yeah I can pick that up here :yes: Do you remeber what the diameter of the bushings are :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 11:29 PM~20534531
> *oh okay.... I see what you did there :cheesy:
> 
> Yeah I can pick that up here :yes: Do you remeber what the diameter of the bushings are :happysad:
> *


no. It was a machine shop i got the steel from and I just took him the bushing and he had to bore out that ring steel and that was EXPENSIVE, otherwise them arms wouldve been cheap. Someone had a topic of some tube steel that s10 bushings fit right in already. I think it was a club member of mine that knows what combo works.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 12 2011, 12:54 AM~20534754
> *no.  It was a machine shop i got the steel from and I just took him the bushing and he had to bore out that ring steel and that was EXPENSIVE, otherwise them arms wouldve been cheap.  Someone had a topic of some tube steel that s10 bushings fit right in already.  I think it was a club member of mine that knows what combo works.
> *


I guess I'll have to get my hands dirty :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2011, 10:21 PM~20541700
> *I guess I'll have to get my hands dirty :cheesy:
> *


could just box in your stocks, but with these i made em 5/8" longer and ther probably stronger, but i paid for it lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

was a super sunny clear day so went out and took some pics with club brother joey at the park :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Obviously these 6x9s werent gonna fit up on the rear deck :angry: 










Cut some big ass holes. My cylinders go all the way up to the rear deck so had to move them towards the center :cheesy: 










Cut out a bigger panel to fit up there :0 










Curved to fit perfectly on all sides  










Carpeted and speakers installed :boink:



















Im not feelin these grilles tho, they just dont look right. Im gonna have to find some plain ones or something with some chrome on it. :happysad: 

Still gotta notch it out for the plaque too.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 16 2011, 10:56 PM~20568474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



both very clean came out nice homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Finished for now till i find some grilles i like. With the panels I have in the trunk it makes a nice box for these things and theres some pretty good bass :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 26 2011, 10:49 PM~20638762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Thought the grills looked pretty good


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

love this topic


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Look'N gOOd as aLwaYs My fRienD:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ALPAq said:


> love this topic





CovetedStyle said:


> Look'N gOOd as aLwaYs My fRienD:thumbsup:


Thanks homies. Schemin on what to do next


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :wave:


get any of them engine swaps done?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Finished for now till i find some grilles i like. With the panels I have in the trunk it makes a nice box for these things and theres some pretty good bass :cheesy:


Came out clean :thumbsup: 
Did you just bend the tabs to the the rear seat to clip back in?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Came out clean :thumbsup:
> Did you just bend the tabs to the the rear seat to clip back in?


naw, as wide as that seat back is when it sits behind the arm rests it just pushes up against that new shelf so its all good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> naw, as wide as that seat back is when it sits behind the arm rests it just pushes up against that new shelf so its all good


Gotcha, gotta love simple fixes :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> Obviously these 6x9s werent gonna fit up on the rear deck :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MAN. I LIKE THE GRILLS ON THE SPEAKERS...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Obviously these 6x9s werent gonna fit up on the rear deck :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good work!! You should put some baffles under the 6X9's I would think they would distort like that :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> get any of them engine swaps done?


WELL EVERYTHING IS LOOSE ON MY 91 TO PULL OUT EXCEPT THE EXHUAST SCREWS ARE STRIPPED SO IM JUST GOING TO CUT THE EXHUAST PIPE FROM THE BOTTOM AND LEAVE IT ATTACHED,JUST GOT TO FIND A ELECTRIC SAW!!, THEN I COULS START RIPPING THE MOTOR AND TRANS OUT OF THE 2 DR NOW,SHIT TIRED OF FUCKIN WITH THESE MOTORS LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WELL EVERYTHING IS LOOSE ON MY 91 TO PULL OUT EXCEPT THE EXHUAST SCREWS ARE STRIPPED SO IM JUST GOING TO CUT THE EXHUAST PIPE FROM THE BOTTOM AND LEAVE IT ATTACHED,JUST GOT TO FIND A ELECTRIC SAW!!, THEN I COULS START RIPPING THE MOTOR AND TRANS OUT OF THE 2 DR NOW,SHIT TIRED OF FUCKIN WITH THESE MOTORS LOL


just use a hacksaw :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT MITE AS WHELL USE A KNIFE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> good work!! You should put some baffles under the 6X9's I would think they would distort like that :dunno:


actually sound GREAT, good amount of bass, and I cant turn the bass way up anyway cuz the 4x6s in front will distort, but i got it faded to the back for more sound out of the bigger speakers. Yea they sound good the way they are. Ive always mounted them like that and sound ok.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT MITE AS WHELL USE A KNIFE


metal hacksaw will go through easy, just find the thin areas. My preferred weapon is a sawzall tho :machinegun:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

rear deck looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey COUPE this is buzzy wuzzy I kicked it wit u on someone else thread and u were telling me how find what dragging my battery down in my ride (can't remember the thread or what u said ) if u could send me a pm wit the directions on how to would appreciate that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting. Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon. For now how bout a teaser


a throw back joint :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> a throw back joint :naughty:


damn, come a long way. Its not the end as gary would say lol. Ill have pics up soon of some big changes coming

everything built was so fresh and shiny back then :cheesy:

everything except the painted frame and rearend still is :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:  :run:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The beginnings of some changes to come :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> damn, come a long way. Its not the end as gary would say lol. Ill have pics up soon of some big changes coming
> 
> everything built was so fresh and shiny back then :cheesy:
> 
> *everything except the painted frame and rearend still is* :happysad:


I hear ya there!



CoupeDTS said:


> The beginnings of some changes to come :cheesy: :boink:


:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

polished this block up to match the showtime blocks I already have


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> The beginnings of some changes to come :cheesy: :boink:


Can't wait to see the out come my friend.. U go'n 3 pump? Please let me know how that slip works for you.. You have always been straight up with the pro and con's.. Keep it up!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Can't wait to see the out come my friend.. U go'n 3 pump? Please let me know how that slip works for you.. You have always been straight up with the pro and con's.. Keep it up!!


thanks bro

keepin it 2 pump, my back pump is plumbed to do individual corners and the way the trunks setup i gotta stick with 2, just upgrading my front pump a little. 

slips are new to me too so I got some questions that need answered before i take it to the driveshaft shop


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Can't wait to see the out come my friend.. U go'n 3 pump? Please let me know how that slip works for you.. You have always been straight up with the pro and con's.. Keep it up!!


you need a build topic!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wiah i could find that topic about slips,think it was in the drop down's topic.Talked about how much to shorten


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I need some info also :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> I need some info also :happysad:


i told u in your topic about the drop downs, I made my own


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> you need a build topic!


I would like to start one.. Unfortunately I have had to take off from work and my own car builds completely to help with family issues.. But one day my friend one day.. Until then I get to watch u and a few others build some CLEAN fucking cars!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Took out my wheel wells and them support bars up to the radiator support. Im painting the wheel wells and deleting those support bars. Looks pretty nice without wheel wells but Ill be putting them back. I have some more of the frame to paint now that some more things are out of the way. Should have taken them out when i did the engine swap


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

hey homie where did you get this insulation from?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> hey homie where did you get this insulation from?


at a local swap meet. It came in a roll and I sat my old nasty one on top to trim it the same and pinned it up. Its decent until it gets painted under there. And it reflects light onto the engine like crazy which is cool. I know it was $20. 

I wonder if this is the same stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

might be a similar product, but 4'x3' is no where near enough lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> might be a similar product, but 4'x3' is no where near enough lol


ya what i was thinkin. Cant believe it aint all over ebay tho. Cuz the guy that had it he was selling all new small block chevy parts for cheap like you see on ebay. Im gonna have to do some more searchin


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Took out my wheel wells and them support bars up to the radiator support. Im painting the wheel wells and deleting those support bars. Looks pretty nice without wheel wells but Ill be putting them back. I have some more of the frame to paint now that some more things are out of the way. Should have taken them out when i did the engine swap


Damn, it DOES look pretty good without them wheelwells :wow:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn, it DOES look pretty good without them wheelwells :wow:


x2! :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

inner fenders and rad support painted. brackets from frame to rad support removed. looks better than black and decent until that day if i ever get the car painted completely.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

does it matter if i remove the brackets from frame to rad support like you? would it flex any where with out them? looks 10 tims better with out them


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> does it matter if i remove the brackets from frame to rad support like you? would it flex any where with out them? looks 10 tims better with out them


well, g bodies dont have them and they have all the same type parts these caddys do, fenders, radiator support, frame, body, all parts are similar. And if you shake them they are pretty weak so Im not sure how much its really supporting. I think its like those diamond pattern bars on top of the compartment, I think all them support beams are just for when you get in an accident, like if the car crunches above the frame there is more support. Because those things arent going to hold anything together they are weak. They have to be for accident purposes. 

BUT, for a little extra bracing because I hop my car some, I have some universal chrome bars that are about an inch thick and a foot or so long that I am going to run from that radiator support to the frame, just for some piece of mind and more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL COOL MAKES SENSE I WANT TO CHROME MINE BUT PAINTIN THEM FOR NOW


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> COOL COOL MAKES SENSE I WANT TO CHROME MINE BUT PAINTIN THEM FOR NOW


Did you have to notch yours for your cylinders? Thats another thing I just quickly cut mine out. To look good you should removed them and make a smooth even flowing notch to look good. Or get rid of em


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AINT START CUTTIN YET HOPE THATS NEXT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Old front pump


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

New setup ive been workin on for a week. Old pump was 3/8" stuff, this one is 2 1/2" 45 degree ports out the top into all 1/2" lines then double returns. I think it looks alot better and more semetrical. I wanted to eliminate all 90 degree angles out of the whole thing so everything is 45s to the cylinder. Gonna look nice next to the other crazy pump lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> New setup ive been workin on for a week. Old pump was 3/8" stuff, this one is 2 1/2" 45 degree ports out the top into all 1/2" lines then double returns. I think it looks alot better and more semetrical. I wanted to eliminate all 90 degree angles out of the whole thing so everything is 45s to the cylinder. Gonna look nice next to the other crazy pump lol


Looks really nice and clean :thumbsup:

All straight with no 90's, lets see what it dooooo :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that dope as fuck!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Looks really nice and clean :thumbsup:
> 
> All straight with no 90's, lets see what it dooooo :biggrin:


yea im pretty curious how it will change. maybe it will be weaker, maybe it will be better, maybe the same who knows. Still have the same batteries going to it and the same pumphead pumping the fluid so its a good test to see if you just upgrade the size of everything and eliminate 90s will it really make things noticeably better :dunno:



64 CRAWLING said:


> that dope as fuck!!


thanks. I knew that block could make a pretty nice looking pump once plumbed. Thanks to Kak for schooling me on polishing I got that block to a mirror shine :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea im pretty curious how it will change. maybe it will be weaker, maybe it will be better, maybe the same who knows. Still have the same batteries going to it and the same pumphead pumping the fluid so its a good test to see if you just upgrade the size of everything and eliminate 90s will it really make things noticeably better :dunno:


Only one way to find out :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:worship::worship::thumbsup:


CoupeDTS said:


> New setup ive been workin on for a week. Old pump was 3/8" stuff, this one is 2 1/2" 45 degree ports out the top into all 1/2" lines then double returns. I think it looks alot better and more semetrical. I wanted to eliminate all 90 degree angles out of the whole thing so everything is 45s to the cylinder. Gonna look nice next to the other crazy pump lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> well, g bodies dont have them and they have all the same type parts these caddys do, fenders, radiator support, frame, body, all parts are similar. And if you shake them they are pretty weak so Im not sure how much its really supporting. I think its like those diamond pattern bars on top of the compartment, I think all them support beams are just for when you get in an accident, like if the car crunches above the frame there is more support. Because those things arent going to hold anything together they are weak. They have to be for accident purposes.
> 
> BUT, for a little extra bracing because I hop my car some, I have some universal chrome bars that are about an inch thick and a foot or so long that I am going to run from that radiator support to the frame, just for some piece of mind and more chrome :biggrin:


It looks MUCH better without those bars! I chip my car a bit too so I'm hesitant to take mine out, I wouldn't want the rad support making it's way towards the firewall hno:

I'm interested to see these universal bars, might be somethin you could sell a bunch of too :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> It looks MUCH better without those bars! I chip my car a bit too so I'm hesitant to take mine out, I wouldn't want the rad support making it's way towards the firewall hno:
> 
> I'm interested to see these universal bars, might be somethin you could sell a bunch of too :wow:


yep the thing you worry most about is that whole front header gettin floppy when ur hoppin, ive seen it with a buddys car the body mount came out and the fenders and everything were flexin like mad :ugh: Only thing im havin trouble with those support bars I got is nowhere to reach your hand in to put a bolt through the frame. Ill prolly end up threading it into the frame itself which isnt ideal...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang that looks dope.

Interested to see how it does w/ the 45's.I know first hand in the air game taking out 90's makes a huge differnce.Now i have 0 90 fittings.Still have to dial it in a bit trying out a bag/spring combo.

you might have seen it before.But 3/4" lines going straight into the bag via 1/2" pipe/valve





Same line before we tore down the front end.Had 3/8" line from valves to bag w/ a 90 degree fitting


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> New setup ive been workin on for a week. Old pump was 3/8" stuff, this one is 2 1/2" 45 degree ports out the top into all 1/2" lines then double returns. I think it looks alot better and more semetrical. I wanted to eliminate all 90 degree angles out of the whole thing so everything is 45s to the cylinder. Gonna look nice next to the other crazy pump lol


man that looks really good. shit the hardlines really do wonders.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Dang that looks dope.
> 
> Interested to see how it does w/ the 45's.I know first hand in the air game taking out 90's makes a huge differnce.Now i have 0 90 fittings.Still have to dial it in a bit trying out a bag/spring combo.
> 
> ...


why not a 3/4 valve? 



Skim said:


> man that looks really good. shit the hardlines really do wonders.


thanks skim. no shit once youve done hardlines you really cant go back to hoses :no:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn Ive been tooo busy to line up all these pics I got of the build and start posting. Got alot to say about the build too and Ill get on that soon. For now how bout a teaser




Nice Build!! It Looks Clean!!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

fuck brother the new pump is fuck'n CLEAN as shit! WOW!!:worship:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

got the pump in. Had some clearance issues and also fuckin forgot to put in the 9/16 motor key  but eventually got it in. With new hoses and all new fittings and all i expected a leak or 2. Theres one but should be an easy fix. My batts werent charged so I couldnt tell if it was any quicker. 

One things for sure having 2 - 3/8 dumps now instead of 1 - 1/4" the front drops to the ground with one flick and the slowdowns only opened up a tiny bit  I had to open them up a 1/4 turn to get em to actually drop a little slow. Then you gotta calibrate them to match unlike when you just have 1 slowdown. :ugh: new stuff to play with


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> New setup ive been workin on for a week. Old pump was 3/8" stuff, this one is 2 1/2" 45 degree ports out the top into all 1/2" lines then double returns. I think it looks alot better and more semetrical. I wanted to eliminate all 90 degree angles out of the whole thing so everything is 45s to the cylinder. Gonna look nice next to the other crazy pump lol


AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SKEET SKEET SKEEEEEEEET Looking good bro!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> why not a 3/4 valve?
> 
> Not really much point really.The bags are dual port 1/2".An if you look at the vid. the 2 pipes sticking up above the tire are my dump/fill.Mounted directly into the bag.It drops like a ton of bricks right now,thing i'm gonna have to slow it down for daily use maybe using ball valves??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> CoupeDTS said:
> 
> 
> > why not a 3/4 valve?
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> baggedout81 said:
> 
> 
> > well shit regular needle valves (slowdowns) like we use on hydraulics will work on there too!! Or just reducing the dump hose down to a 1/8" fitting or hose would slow it down. Maybe you know all this and maybe im not understanding your setup right. Ive only done basic air setups up to 1/2" nothing radical.
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> baggedout81 said:
> 
> 
> > well shit regular needle valves (slowdowns) like we use on hydraulics will work on there too!! Or just reducing the dump hose down to a 1/8" fitting or hose would slow it down. Maybe you know all this and maybe im not understanding your setup right. Ive only done basic air setups up to 1/2" nothing radical.
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

you get those pumps back in brother.. we need more pic's!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> you get those pumps back in brother.. we need more pic's!!


yea had some leaks on that new pump so I been workin out them kinks. Think I got it all sealed up today. I got a car show 3 hours away saturday so Im getting everything ready and Ill have good pics from the show.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

1 small update. I didnt like how plain the new top was and didnt want all the original emblems on so I just wanted that coupe deville back on and it does look good that way. Pretty tough to cut into a new top then stick a drill bit through it lol but the results are nice


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

been workin on my fleetwood a little. Got these chrome stocks from a club brother. I like the d'z but chrome stocks on the black fleetwoods looks sick in my opinion.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baby girls gettin big


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this front end might be changing this week...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O YEA I WONDER TO WHAT? AND CUTE LIL GIRL HOMIE,THEY GROW UP TO FAST MAN


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> been workin on my fleetwood a little. Got these chrome stocks from a club brother. I like the d'z but chrome stocks on the black fleetwoods looks sick in my opinion.


That Fleet is "Playa" the chrome stock w/whitewalls look good


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> O YEA I WONDER TO WHAT? AND CUTE LIL GIRL HOMIE,THEY GROW UP TO FAST MAN


 thanks 


CADILLACSAM said:


> That Fleet is "Playa" the chrome stock w/whitewalls look good


hell yea, turns heads young and old, you just dont see cars like that driving everyday


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> baby girls gettin big


Before you know it shell be hoppin tha coupe higher than dad!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea im pretty curious how it will change. maybe it will be weaker, maybe it will be better, maybe the same who knows. Still have the same batteries going to it and the same pumphead pumping the fluid so its a good test to see if you just upgrade the size of everything and eliminate 90s will it really make things noticeably better :dunno:
> 
> 
> thanks. I knew that block could make a pretty nice looking pump once plumbed. Thanks to Kak for schooling me on polishing I got that block to a mirror shine :biggrin:


dont mention it.... thats how I roll :h5: Let me know if you see another block like that forsale please :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> this front end might be changing this week...


there is a 90 front sitting the salvage yard right now. fyi


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> there is a 90 front sitting the salvage yard right now. fyi


His change is better than that!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> His change is better than that!!


Well Im stumped because thats the only mod I know to update the look :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> 1 small update. I didnt like how plain the new top was and didnt want all the original emblems on so I just wanted that coupe deville back on and it does look good that way. Pretty tough to cut into a new top then stick a drill bit through it lol but the results are nice


just fyi but use a soldering iron to make the hole in the top 1st then drill through it. It saves the edges from raveling around the bit


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea that would work too. THe hole is so small you couldnt see it around the emblem anyway. I coated the prongs in epoxy pretty well so theres epoxy in the hole and a little outside the hole. So Im pretty sure the epoxy has sealed up those holes from getting water in them. I didnt plan on putting them on the proper way, they are there permanently with no plans for change


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im going the double side 3m tape route :happysad:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

awesome build......:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> His change is better than that!!


:wow: :drama: 
I wanna see this :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> dont mention it.... thats how I roll :h5: Let me know if you see another block like that forsale please :naughty:


well according to black magic website they sell 45 blocks :dunno: and their blocks usually have the side port returns so it might be alot like the showtime one. If not just their regular side return blocks would look nice.



LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :drama:
> I wanna see this :yes:


:ugh: like I said, maybe, and turns out nothings changing  Got an AE grille mint condition even has the CD emblem but turns out its for a 77-79, so its up for sale to the older lac guys


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> :ugh: like I said, maybe, and turns out nothings changing  Got an AE grille mint condition even has the CD emblem but turns out its for a 77-79, so its up for sale to the older lac guys


  
I saw a alpha grill for a 80s lac on Ebay last week :shocked:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-1992-Cadillac-fleetwood-brougham-grill-e-g-classic-/280718518694?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415c20a9a6#ht_907wt_1165


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> I saw a alpha grill for a 80s lac on Ebay last week :shocked:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980...Accessories&hash=item415c20a9a6#ht_907wt_1165


thats that individualsbox moron thats on here. surprised he let it go that cheap. I actually like the E&G better, longer teeth


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey coupeDTS can you tell me where is a good place to get some... oem parts for the coupes...i have a few things i am gonna need....your car is same color exterior and interior as mine...is that paint the original factory color... mine has been painted with a cheap job with a color that is slightly off from the original... only give $400 for this peice..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CrazyCutlas said:


> hey coupeDTS can you tell me where is a good place to get some... oem parts for the coupes...i have a few things i am gonna need....your car is same color exterior and interior as mine...is that paint the original factory color... mine has been painted with a cheap job with a color that is slightly off from the original... only give $400 for this peice..
> View attachment 350490
> View attachment 350491


mines factory color. Color code 22
what oem parts are you looking for? There was a coupe at a junkyard by me a month ago and theres websites with some parts.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> thats that individualsbox moron thats on here. *surprised he let it go that cheap.* I actually like the E&G better, longer teeth


Me too, I wish I was watching it more closely, somebody must have won it with a best offer cuz I remember it being MUCH more then $200. I'll trade ya my E&G if you pick up an alpha :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> mines factory color. Color code 22
> what oem parts are you looking for? There was a coupe at a junkyard by me a month ago and theres websites with some parts.



i am jus gonna need some odds and ends.....when i start cleaning up the guts......:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> well according to black magic website they sell 45 blocks :dunno: and their blocks usually have the side port returns so it might be alot like the showtime one. If not just their regular side return blocks would look nice.


yeah.... but Im looking for a deal, not wanting to pay retail :no:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> yeah.... but Im looking for a deal, not wanting to pay retail :no:


gotcha

well it is faster I can definately say now. Getting rid of all the 90s and the dual 45 block helped. I won best hop at a little show today, theres some video on youtube Ill post up. Video looks decent but seems like it gets alot higher in person, maybe just cuz im standing right next to it.

also got best undercarriage and best engine :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's see the vid bud!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

just doesnt look too high in video :dunno: but felt like it was getting higher or hanging in the air a little bit longer. I had 48v and the other guy had 72v but his coils were shot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KILLED THE BIGBODY:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

there was a 4 door deville there with 10 batteries to 1 pump with 1" port block, he fried the motor the first shot and after putting on a new motor he fried a solenoid so it only got a bout a foot off the ground on a couple hops, i think his slowdown was turned too high imo it wasnt letting the coils bounce.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

That's what's up coupe.. So the reworked pumps r work'n for yah?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> That's what's up coupe.. So the reworked pumps r work'n for yah?


yep, that was the first time pushin em with fully charged batts and i really feel it was quicker. I got 2 more batteries in the trunk not even hooked up I could always hook up but not really necessary :happysad: Was a fun day tho. No big hoppers showed up so it was basically whoever could hop at all lol. This show was 3 hours from home so its risky hoppin and all that shit then gotta drive 3 hours home but I bring alot of tools in case shit happens hno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

fuck i forgot to get a trunk pic. im sure somebody got one Ill have to post up


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

One word for u brother.. CLEAN


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> just doesnt look too high in video :dunno: but felt like it was getting higher or hanging in the air a little bit longer. I had 48v and the other guy had 72v but his coils were shot.


Your car is gettin off bro, really nice, especially for a single :thumbsup: :yes: 



CoupeDTS said:


>


Fuck yea, that looks really good :yes: :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I just thought of something Scott.. what if you put separate solenoids, a hopping switch, and used a quick disconnect to hook up the 2 "extra batteries: if you ever wanted to nose up..?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> I just thought of something Scott.. what if you put separate solenoids, a hopping switch, and used a quick disconnect to hook up the 2 "extra batteries: if you ever wanted to nose up..?


fun to think about but i really aint tryin to be a hopper, i know ill get beat. Just kinda fun to show what 48v is capable of. Plus ive had these 4 batteries going through this same solenoid block since '03 so I know it will last, changing up the combo of solenoids and batteries I dont know if it will fuck up or what.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

found a hookup here in town on hydraulic stuff. Let me know if you are interested in any of this stuff I can get you a price. Depending on shipping it could still be alot cheaper than black magic CCE etc.

They got water faucet slowdowns, color band slowdowns, hoses, fittings, solenoids, dump coils, carling switches, gauges, checks, all super cheap


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


>


Fuck yea, poses real nice :thumbsup:

The hill helps :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Fuck yea, poses real nice :thumbsup:
> 
> The hill helps :biggrin:


not really a hill, just a buddy sittin in back lol. wish it sat like urs


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


>


Fuck brother.. See'n shit this clean makes me wana work 7 days a week on my shit.. I just grabbed the top pic for a wall paper!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Fuck brother.. See'n shit this clean makes me wana work 7 days a week on my shit.. I just grabbed the top pic for a wall paper!!


:thumbsup: motivation is good. Just as fun being in it then seeing it like that :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> not really a hill, just a buddy sittin in back lol. wish it sat like urs


Yea, the extra batts I have really help. I just mentioned the hill cuz if I'm on a slight incline it'll go up MUCH easier


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:nicoderm: did you ever get that slip in Coupe?


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

just try'n to grab some more info off u Coupe cuz i just got mine and was hope'n to get the numbers off u so i could get it on and off to chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> :nicoderm: did you ever get that slip in Coupe?





CovetedStyle said:


> just try'n to grab some more info off u Coupe cuz i just got mine and was hope'n to get the numbers off u so i could get it on and off to chrome:thumbsup:


ahh was gonna be a winter project for me sorry. What I planned was just getting measurements laid out so that it wont fall out of the tranny and then from that point when you raise it up it just compresses so then length dont matter. Ive seen and heard of too many people fuckin up their measurements tho so Im gonna be real careful to get it right. Ill prob draw a diagram and take many measurements so the people that cut it can use whatever measurments they want. How high you going in back? Are u doing those drop mounts?


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> ahh was gonna be a winter project for me sorry. What I planned was just getting measurements laid out so that it wont fall out of the tranny and then from that point when you raise it up it just compresses so then length dont matter. Ive seen and heard of too many people fuckin up their measurements tho so Im gonna be real careful to get it right. Ill prob draw a diagram and take many measurements so the people that cut it can use whatever measurments they want. How high you going in back? Are u doing those drop mounts?


Well keep me posted homie.. i just got the slip and the drop mounts(i'll get better pix than the ones i posted up when i get them in hand).. i know u are very precise so thats y i asked u.. like i said the way we are do'n the build the set up(as in pumps and batt's) will be the last thing in and i was try'n to do the chrome ahead of time.. but if it comes down to it i'll just wait till we get to that point.. let me know if u start fuck'n with it my friend:nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Well keep me posted homie.. i just got the slip and the drop mounts(i'll get better pix than the ones i posted up when i get them in hand).. i know u are very precise so thats y i asked u.. like i said the way we are do'n the build the set up(as in pumps and batt's) will be the last thing in and i was try'n to do the chrome ahead of time.. but if it comes down to it i'll just wait till we get to that point.. let me know if u start fuck'n with it my friend:nicoderm:


yea i might get to it this fall. When I built my lowers I made them 5/8" longer so that also changes things from someone that has stock lowers. But Ill post up what I come up with and how I did it. Damn ur chroming urs? Chrome driveshafts look sweeeeeet


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea i might get to it this fall. When I built my lowers I made them 5/8" longer so that also changes things from someone that has stock lowers. But Ill post up what I come up with and how I did it. Damn ur chroming urs? Chrome driveshafts look sweeeeeet


See u just hit on another lil topic i have been bounce'n around.. extend, box and chrome my lowers or buy pre chromed adj. lowers.. any input :dunno:
P.s. Chrome driveshaft:thumbsup: i would never do it to a daily but hopefully it will hold up on a clean sunday driver


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> See u just hit on another lil topic i have been bounce'n around.. extend, box and chrome my lowers or buy pre chromed adj. lowers.. any input :dunno:
> P.s. Chrome driveshaft:thumbsup: i would never do it to a daily but hopefully it will hold up on a clean sunday driver


i didnt do the adjustables because I had heard and can imagine its true that you just have too many adjustable parts on the back that can come loose or need adjusting that if they arent adjusted perfect you could dog track or throw your alignment off easy. The uppers u want adjustable for driveshaft angle but the lowers are more for if you are going super super high you need to move the back end out. And if you have a slip then that point is mute. My uppers adjustment nut will come loose no matter how tight I get them from 3 wheeling so I imagine lowers would come loose too. Originally I boxed in my lowers to have them chromed but then I got the uppers and they looked too different than the big boxy lowers so I made my own. You actually dont even see the lowers so its whatever. Thats all my opinion


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> See u just hit on another lil topic i have been bounce'n around.. extend, box and chrome my lowers or buy pre chromed adj. lowers.. any input :dunno:
> P.s. Chrome driveshaft:thumbsup: i would never do it to a daily but hopefully it will hold up on a clean sunday driver


I'd do the adjustables, gives you a little play if things aren't workin out perfect and they'll match the uppers.

My chrome driveshaft has held up great and I've had it for 3 or 4 years so far  . You shoulda said somethin, I could've taken some measurements of my slip driveshaft, it's locked away in storage now though :happysad:



CoupeDTS said:


> i didnt do the adjustables because I had heard and can imagine its true that you just have too many adjustable parts on the back that can come loose or need adjusting that if they arent adjusted perfect you could dog track or throw your alignment off easy. The uppers u want adjustable for driveshaft angle but the lowers are more for if you are going super super high you need to move the back end out. And if you have a slip then that point is mute. My uppers adjustment nut will come loose no matter how tight I get them from 3 wheeling so I imagine lowers would come loose too. Originally I boxed in my lowers to have them chromed but then I got the uppers and they looked too different than the big boxy lowers so I made my own. You actually dont even see the lowers so its whatever. Thats all my opinion


I haven't really noticed anything too bad with having adjustable uppers and lowers on mine. You're right on the adjustment nuts though, both the lower and upper nuts come loose every once in awhile, they've never shortened up on their own though


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> I'd do the adjustables, gives you a little play if things aren't workin out perfect and they'll match the uppers.
> 
> My chrome driveshaft has held up great and I've had it for 3 or 4 years so far  ._ You shoulda said somethin, I could've taken some measurements of my slip driveshaft, it's locked away in storage now though_ :happysad:
> 
> ...


DAMN IT! :tears: HAHAHAHA:biggrin: but ur say'n u have never had any more prob's with all adj. rear.. no pull'n or binding?


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> i didnt do the adjustables because I had heard and can imagine its true that you just have too many adjustable parts on the back that can come loose or need adjusting that if they arent adjusted perfect you could dog track or throw your alignment off easy. The uppers u want adjustable for driveshaft angle but the lowers are more for if you are going super super high you need to move the back end out. And if you have a slip then that point is mute. My uppers adjustment nut will come loose no matter how tight I get them from 3 wheeling so I imagine lowers would come loose too. Originally I boxed in my lowers to have them chromed but then I got the uppers and they looked too different than the big boxy lowers so I made my own. You actually dont even see the lowers so its whatever. Thats all my opinion


 i saw those ones you made and they looked fuck'n rad.. and thats my opinion lol.. but thats kinda where my head was at about all the adj. parts move'n and then end up fight'n them selfs:dunno:


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

clean lac


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> DAMN IT! :tears: HAHAHAHA:biggrin: but ur say'n u have never had any more prob's with all adj. rear.. no pull'n or binding?


:happysad: 

Nope, never noticed a problem. Granted, I'm running solid engine mounts, 4.5 tons in the front and NO shocks anywhere, so the ride isn't great, but I've never noticed a problem, took it on the highway for 3 hours this year doin 110km/h the whole way (about 70 m/h) and it was just fine


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> i saw those ones you made and they looked fuck'n rad.. and thats my opinion lol.. but thats kinda where my head was at about all the adj. parts move'n and then end up fight'n them selfs:dunno:


BUT, a plus on adjustables is they can move. When doing 3 wheel you twist the hell out of parts. Also raising a car super high will twist trailing arms. So for one thing never use those stiff poly bushings because youll break the ears off your rear end among other things. But having adjustable lowers would allow easier twisting which is a plus. At the time of building I didnt see the worth of the price those things were new and you dont see em too well and was worried about too many things being adjustble so thats why I shyd away. But if people make em work then theres some proof for ya. Ask for opinions and youll likely get some different ones


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> :happysad:
> 
> Nope, never noticed a problem. Granted,_ I'm running solid engine mounts, 4.5 tons in the front and NO shocks anywhere_, so the ride isn't great, but I've never noticed a problem, took it on the highway for 3 hours this year doin 110km/h the whole way (about 70 m/h) and it was just fine


Same here my friend.. "it's gunna be a bumpy ride!"


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

csolis said:


> clean lac


thanks. hows that state fair??? Too far away for me lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> Same here my friend.. "it's gunna be a bumpy ride!"


:h5:

It ain't thaaaat bad :biggrin: . Just don't drive locked up in the front :rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Same here my friend.. "it's gunna be a bumpy ride!"


accumulators on the back youll think its the best thing ever invented


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

havent even done yet the traffic is wack as fuck


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

csolis said:


> havent even done yet the traffic is wack as fuck


 got all them country ass people in town :rofl: yea we got football on saturday traffic is always nuts for home games. Then we used to have the state fair at the same time :burn:


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

them fuckin county people dont know how to drive they drive to fuckin slow


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

who chromed ur a arms and how much was it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

csolis said:


> who chromed ur a arms and how much was it


lincoln plating. they did my upper and lower arms and trailing arms and spindles for 125 but never prepped them just dipped em so they dont look good up close. Sioux plating is expensive and industrial plating in omaha is expensive but they are both good. Ive heard of places in KC for decent prices. My steering and gas tank straps were done right by a guy westsidenickie on here but he dont do it anymore.


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

ite i plan on gettin some parts chrome plated for my monte wanna take them to a good place


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> lincoln plating. they did my upper and lower arms and trailing arms and spindles for 125 but never prepped them just dipped em so they dont look good up close. Sioux plating is expensive and industrial plating in omaha is expensive but they are both good. Ive heard of places in KC for decent prices. My steering and gas tank straps were done right by a guy westsidenickie on here but he dont do it anymore.


$125 FOR EVERY THING!!! I think that was the ticket on just my upper a arms in the chrome estimate!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> $125 FOR EVERY THING!!! I think that was the ticket on just my upper a arms in the chrome estimate!


 yep thats the going rate about 125 just for uppers. But like i said it was an inside deal they just dipped em they didnt prep them so its not smooth chrome. Its chrome but its not smooth chrome. Basically all needs redone someday. I got what I paid for in the end


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> accumulators on the back youll think its the best thing ever invented


I read they can fuck up ur 3 wheel'n.. Any truth to that?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> I read they can fuck up ur 3 wheel'n.. Any truth to that?


 they dont work at all when your cylinders are half way up to locked up so how can it affect 3 wheel? Nope I still 3 wheel just fine.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> they dont work at all when your cylinders are half way up to locked up so how can it affect 3 wheel? Nope I still 3 wheel just fine.



3 WHEELIN hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

kick ass topic i just found it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

droppen98 said:


> kick ass topic i just found it


havent heard from you in awhile. you used to have alot of topics in the repair section. prob a good thing I havent seen you in there then lol. Thanks for the props


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn bro thats a dope ass ride what do plan on doing next to it


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Done and done.. got those ordered today.. thanks for the info my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Damn bro thats a dope ass ride what do plan on doing next to it


:dunno: got a slip yoke i gotta get in and maybe some telescopics



CovetedStyle said:


> Done and done.. got those ordered today.. thanks for the info my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Telescopics!? Reeeeeally.. now u have my full attention.. what r u think'n.. and y?? For the the hop, 3 or just the lock up??:wow::drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Telescopics!? Reeeeeally.. now u have my full attention.. what r u think'n.. and y?? For the the hop, 3 or just the lock up??:wow::drama:


just cuz i wanna go higher and know I can. Without drop mounts and my 14" strokes the upper arms were straight down when locked up. Now with drop mounts locked up they are barely pointing down so I know I can go alot higher I just need that slip yoke in so the tranny dont get pushed on. People are amazed when I have it locked up now so its gonna be cooler when I go even higher and still roll and still slam it to the ground  It might even stand 3 on its own which would be frosting on the cake


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> just cuz i wanna go higher and know I can. Without drop mounts and my 14" strokes the upper arms were straight down when locked up. Now with drop mounts locked up they are barely pointing down so I know I can go alot higher I just need that slip yoke in so the tranny dont get pushed on. People are amazed when I have it locked up now so its gonna be cooler when I go even higher and still roll and still slam it to the ground  It might even stand 3 on its own which would be frosting on the cake


 I'm like'n this whole idea rite now.. what size r u think'n.. i think i read that someone makes a 10 that on the second stage locks like a 18.. u could lay frame and have some CRAZY lock up :naughty:.. i just dont know anyone who has done telescopics and read how they blow out all the time:dunno:
off topic.. where did u get ur rear fillers at my friend??


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> I'm like'n this whole idea rite now.. what size r u think'n.. i think i read that someone makes a 10 that on the second stage locks like a 18.. u could lay frame and have some CRAZY lock up :naughty:.. i just dont know anyone who has done telescopics and read how they blow out all the time:dunno:
> off topic.. where did u get ur rear fillers at my friend??


ive heard black magics teles are by far the best so thats what im gonna use. I think they have a 14 that extends to 22 and since i have 14s now and thats the biggest that will fit without hitting my rear deck ill go with those. Not sayin ill use all 22" but its good to have extra there. I have a long brake line back there also but not sure how many more inches it can take, might have to have a longer one made. 

Fillers I used the plastic ones because i heard bad things about fiberglass. The plastic still needed sanded down in alot of spots and the holes drilled out so it could be adjusted to fit but they are nice. The brackets towards the trunk didnt really work with the new ones so I rigged something up to work. Got em from 
http://www.sandkindustries.com/CADDY.HTML


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got some teles from Hi lows and there also good. I havent had any problums. I dont have any pics cause i have the car apart. Im doing my chrome.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CadillacsFinest said:


> I just got some teles from Hi lows and there also good. I havent had any problums. I dont have any pics cause i have the car apart. Im doing my chrome.
> View attachment 357985


post some pic's when u get them.. ive seen the hoppers with them but they rebuild shit every other hop.. i wana c how they hold up on a street car:drama:
clean LAC by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yep I love that silver 

i was just saying bmh was the best because Ive read a few topics the past year or so in the hydraulic section that people bend and break teles alot but bmh have held up better. Most people that break them are 3 wheeling on them and probably extending them too far when doing it. Black magic says theirs are made stronger so thats just the stuff ive heard


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> yep I love that silver
> 
> i was just saying bmh was the best because Ive read a few topics the past year or so in the hydraulic section that people bend and break teles alot but bmh have held up better. Most people that break them are 3 wheeling on them and probably extending them too far when doing it. Black magic says theirs are made stronger so thats just the stuff ive heard


"If i cant 3 on them I dont want them":thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> "If i cant 3 on them I dont want them":thumbsup:


same here, thats why im doin my research.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> same here, thats why im doin my research.


Thats why i like u my friend.. research and know how.. i used to tend to buy shit and throw it in .. if it didnt work.. I'll toss it to the "fuck it" bin lol 
Good to know i got people to actually talk to about shit now..:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Thats why i like u my friend.. research and know how.. i used to tend to buy shit and throw it in .. if it didnt work.. I'll toss it to the "fuck it" bin lol
> Good to know i got people to actually talk to about shit now..:h5:


definately, ur gonna have a killer car when ur done I can tell


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> definately, ur gonna have a killer car when ur done I can tell


Thank u my friend that means alot come from someone with such a CLEAN ride:nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Slapped on my daynas today to see how they look :nicoderm: Kinda like seeing all the spokes as opposed to the dark blues. Both styles have their pluses so Im torn :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the shine so I will never opt for painted rims :no:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> I like the shine so I will never opt for painted rims :no:


psh, please, powdercoated :biggrin:

well i went with colored rims to begin with cuz EVERYONE had plain jane all chromes but nobody around here had colored or knew how to get em so it was unique. Might not have looked the absolute best but it was unique.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea I understand about being unique :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what is that chrome stip on the side of your car,


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Slapped on my daynas today to see how they look :nicoderm: Kinda like seeing all the spokes as opposed to the dark blues. Both styles have their pluses so Im torn :dunno:


Looks good on them d's, I like the dark blue ones better though cuz they really tie in the top


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

chromies lookin hella tight


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> Looks good on them d's, I like the dark blue ones better though cuz they really tie in the top


X 2


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea and the knockoff shows up with the blue background. I honestly like em both, Ill keep both sets and switchem up every now and then  thanks for the opinions


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> what is that chrome stip on the side of your car,


ok well the factory strip was like a 3 different layer strip with brown on the outer sides and silver in the middle. UGLY :ugh:
So I know they make chrome strips you can buy in rolls the stick on stuff. So I found one I like, smooth and slightly round. Theres tons of different kinds, two tones and half moon rounds and all kinds of shit. I like this style. So I bought 40ft of it for like $35 I think. Then had to pull the old trim, never know how thats gonna come off and what it will look like underneath hno: It actually pulled off really easy and underneath after some cleaning you couldnt even tell trim was there :wow: So then I had to stare at it without trim and see if I liked it smooth or if it needed trim. It just didnt look right naked. So I used the old trim and stuck it back on just below where it was before to use it as a template. Lined the new one up best I could, hard to get a 15ft line straight! But it looks like it fits the car and doesnt peel or come off or anything like that so its a great thing. Its one of those extra touches that really cleans up the look!! 
I even thought of using something similar to replace the bubbly spears on my big body. It wont match PERFECT but it will look better than bubbly shit! 

Damnit when I explain shit it always ends up being 2 pages now my fingers hurt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> ok well the factory strip was like a 3 different layer strip with brown on the outer sides and silver in the middle. UGLY :ugh:
> So I know they make chrome strips you can buy in rolls the stick on stuff. So I found one I like, smooth and slightly round. Theres tons of different kinds, two tones and half moon rounds and all kinds of shit. I like this style. So I bought 40ft of it for like $35 I think. Then had to pull the old trim, never know how thats gonna come off and what it will look like underneath hno: It actually pulled off really easy and underneath after some cleaning you couldnt even tell trim was there :wow: So then I had to stare at it without trim and see if I liked it smooth or if it needed trim. It just didnt look right naked. So I used the old trim and stuck it back on just below where it was before to use it as a template. Lined the new one up best I could, hard to get a 15ft line straight! But it looks like it fits the car and doesnt peel or come off or anything like that so its a great thing. Its one of those extra touches that really cleans up the look!!
> I even thought of using something similar to replace the bubbly spears on my big body. It wont match PERFECT but it will look better than bubbly shit!
> 
> Damnit when I explain shit it always ends up being 2 pages now my fingers hurt


damn foo you got a cliff notes version... thats alot of reading


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> damn foo you got a cliff notes version... thats alot of reading


replace the factory trim with chrome stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> replace the factory trim with chrome stuff :thumbsup:


:rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> Slapped on my daynas today to see how they look :nicoderm: Kinda like seeing all the spokes as opposed to the dark blues. Both styles have their pluses so Im torn :dunno:


nice ride i like that full vynol top that clean is that shyt new, i never seen that on that model with the vynol like that


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

was the car a natural baldy before put that top on


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> was the car a natural baldy before put that top on


nah 1/4 top like most. had a bad spot in the paint on top so that was another plus to a full top


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

It's canvas to isn't it brother?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> It's canvas to isn't it brother?


yep yep. Basically a faux vert top. They were real popular years ago before everyone started patterning out tops. 

I gotta replace the top on my big body here pretty soon and dont know what to go with. Something that will last a long time, but its black so it gets super hot.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

U try'n to go a little crazy and do a color change to the top.. Maybe something lighter and more reflective of that heat? Light grays, silvers even white.. Roll some color matched hoops.. Or not haha


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> U try'n to go a little crazy and do a color change to the top.. Maybe something lighter and more reflective of that heat? Light grays, silvers even white.. Roll some color matched hoops.. Or not haha


lol its a triple black car i better stay with black. A guy in kansas here on layitlow has a brand new vinyl top for a fleetwood but its metalic silver or something. Hes havin a hard time sellin it and i can see why, not too common for anyone to want a vinyl top like that. im not into wild stuff like that, just smooth lines and not too crazy colors


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Black it is then.. Just keep that AC charged and u'll b cool.. Literally.. Is ur big body juiced?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Black it is then.. Just keep that AC charged and u'll b cool.. Literally.. Is ur big body juiced?





















no juice on that one. Got it for the smoooooth powerful luxury daily ride


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

couple more nice shots a club brother took


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn bud.. didnt realize it was roll'n that clean.. thats whats up


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Curved to fit perfectly on all sides  










Carpeted and speakers installed :boink:



















Im not feelin these grilles tho, they just dont look right. Im gonna have to find some plain ones or something with some chrome on it. :happysad: 

Still gotta notch it out for the plaque too.[/QUOTE]


im not a fan of the new lay it low format but any ways with adding a biger panel for your dash did it make mounting the back of your seat a bitch i never noticed how small a coupes back dash is compaired to a four door dash


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

droppen98 said:


> im not a fan of the new lay it low format but any ways with adding a biger panel for your dash did it make mounting the back of your seat a bitch i never noticed how small a coupes back dash is compaired to a four door dash


no the seat sat right up against it and the sides of the seat go behind the arm rests so it sits in there by itself real nice. I didnt know a 4 door was any bigger, I dont know why it would be.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> Found a 350 bored 30 over, race heads, roller rockers, chrome oil pan and timing cover that had just been fully rebuilt with all new parts and just broken in.
> 
> I painted it to match my frame.
> I threw on an aluminum intake and some other chrome so it will look decent. I didnt have unlimited money to put into this but i wanted it to look decent.
> ...


i also wanted to ask what kind of paint you used looking at it i would think its regular car paint but it dosnt seem that it would hold up to heat. i painted my motor with high temp engine spray paint it looks ok and held up to gas but not antifreeze where my thermostat housing was leaking


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You could always dye your top if you were looking to change the color :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

droppen98 said:


> i also wanted to ask what kind of paint you used looking at it i would think its regular car paint but it dosnt seem that it would hold up to heat. i painted my motor with high temp engine spray paint it looks ok and held up to gas but not antifreeze where my thermostat housing was leaking


 just regular primer paint and clear coat. Regular paint actually holds up to 500 degrees most people dont realize that. So that 500 degree engine paint aint nothin special. But if you boil antifreeze or gas on any kind of paint its gonna fuck it up. Just try to keep it clean and not have leaks i guess.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> just regular primer paint and clear coat. Regular paint actually holds up to 500 degrees most people dont realize that. So that 500 degree engine paint aint nothin special. But if you boil antifreeze or gas on any kind of paint its gonna fuck it up. Just try to keep it clean and not have leaks i guess.



That's good to know it will hold up cause I was going to try the regular paint also :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

got that grille kak. Ill have to see what it looks like on the car. Im not sold on it yet. Its not the exact one i want so well see. I got it cheap enough i can always sell it and make a buck so gotta fit her on.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Take a pic or 2 when u get it on even if u don't go with it I'd like to see what it's look'n like


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CovetedStyle said:


> Take a pic or 2 when u get it on even if u don't go with it I'd like to see what it's look'n like


x2.grill looks nice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> got that grille kak. Ill have to see what it looks like on the car. Im not sold on it yet. Its not the exact one i want so well see. I got it cheap enough i can always sell it and make a buck so gotta fit her on.


looks almost new :thumbsup: Im glad that deal worked out!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> no juice on that one. Got it for the smoooooth powerful luxury daily ride


that clean that my dream car too


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt with 83 homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> got that grille kak. Ill have to see what it looks like on the car. Im not sold on it yet. Its not the exact one i want so well see. I got it cheap enough i can always sell it and make a buck so gotta fit her on.


Looks nice! What's up with the top on it, what kind of emblem goes there? If you do decide to sell it hit me up, I have a homie that's looking for one at a decent price


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Take a pic or 2 when u get it on even if u don't go with it I'd like to see what it's look'n like


 will do


KAKALAK said:


> looks almost new :thumbsup: Im glad that deal worked out!!!


 yea hes changed in my eyes now, turned out to be an alright guy. Its in great condition except the top has really microscopic pitting starting where you cant see it the best but you can feel it, and a couple light scuffs on the top, but its used it aint new so whadya expect. 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> that clean that my dream car too


 fuckin hard to find with low miles and in decent shape. Took me almost a year to find this one, came out of new york, triple black is hard to find, always seem to be in mob cities new york/chicago etc :rofl: Plus they use em as airport transports which is what this one was til it hit 80k miles.


LacN_Thru said:


> Looks nice! What's up with the top on it, what kind of emblem goes there? If you do decide to sell it hit me up, I have a homie that's looking for one at a decent price


Thats for the hood ornament. Theres 2 kinds of E&G grills high profile and low profile, this is the high profile. The low profile doesnt come up to the hood ornament like this one. So to make this one work you have to remove that hood ornament strip on the header panel and put the emblem on the grille. The emblem will sit higher but you lose that trim piece. Ill see if I like it.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> will do
> fuckin hard to find with low miles and in decent shape. Took me almost a year to find this one, came out of new york, triple black is hard to find, always seem to be in mob cities new york/chicago etc :rofl: Plus they use em as airport transports which is what this one was til it hit 80k miles.


ya that koo o bet they wantd like 5 g"s too. ya im starting save up for 1 right now igave up on try find on with low miles that car is at the least 15 years old like got find cheap then rebuild the engine&tranny like most old car


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> ya that koo o bet they wantd like 5 g"s too. ya im starting save up for 1 right now igave up on try find on with low miles that car is at the least 15 years old like got find cheap then rebuild the engine&tranny like most old car


yep most black on black is 5 g's but i found this one for 3k and had 115k miles so it was a great deal. They run over 250k miles easy so no need to rebuild the engine or tranny


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

i like the direction ur headed with this layout...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Twonpas said:


> i like the direction ur headed with this layout...


the unequal weight makes it not raise even but other than that im happy with the layout


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm, not ideal. I kinda like it and kinda dont. Not the exact one i want. Hood ornament didnt fit on perfect and then you have to take off the original hood ornament spear which leaves a hole there. I covered that with a chrome strip so it looks ok. The grille dont bolt up right cuz its for a euro front I believe so I had to make some aluminum spacers and use longer bolts to make it work. Be nice to make a 100 of it and buy a brand new one. I made 250 off that 77-79 grille so together that would be 350 towards a new $550 one.... hmmmm....


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know my friend.. I don't think that look fits the car.. Maybe the low pro one but the high pro looks eeeehh.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Twonpas said:


> i like the direction ur headed with this layout...


huh? 


nice air pumps ready to set it off


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> ....


do you plan on put the Euro lights on?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> will do
> 
> yea hes changed in my eyes now, turned out to be an alright guy. Its in great condition except the top has really microscopic pitting starting where you cant see it the best but you can feel it, and a couple light scuffs on the top, but its used it aint new so whadya expect.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, so I guess mine is the high profile one as well cuz I had to lose my trim piece  



CoupeDTS said:


> hmm, not ideal. I kinda like it and kinda dont. Not the exact one i want. Hood ornament didnt fit on perfect and then you have to take off the original hood ornament spear which leaves a hole there. I covered that with a chrome strip so it looks ok. The grille dont bolt up right cuz its for a euro front I believe so I had to make some aluminum spacers and use longer bolts to make it work. Be nice to make a 100 of it and buy a brand new one. I made 250 off that 77-79 grille so together that would be 350 towards a new $550 one.... hmmmm....


I like it, but I'm biased :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

heres the low pro one i want. see it doesnt come as high to replace the hood ornament. I like it alot better. This one is just too big and like someone said it just dont fit the car (my car)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Heres what Ive been workin on this week. This was my daughters 1st bday present. It was red originally. It now matches my coupe, cleared sanded buffed nice and shiney :biggrin: I made some sleepy eyes for it, hood ornament i rigged up with a spring to be just like a real ornament, caddy emblems on back, truestyle sticker and blue pinstripping on the sides back and hood cleared over so the kid wont peel it up, first time ive pinstripped it turned out good (yes sticker stuff but still...) chrome door trim along the bottom and carriage, chrome ooga horn, all chrome parts, chrome door handles i rigged up. Its not as good as some of them you see online but its pretty nice for me and chesney. I still have to make the suede pillow seat and seat back which will finish it off nice. Didnt know if I should do a 5th wheel so i just did the emblem on back. My daughter is super excited! :thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Dig'n it.. Nice job!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS GOOD I THINK THEM GRILLS LOOK BETTER ON THE EURO STYLE FRONTS


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> LOOKS GOOD I THINK THEM GRILLS LOOK BETTER ON THE EURO STYLE FRONTS


x2..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> the unequal weight makes it not raise even but other than that im happy with the layout


 find out what the weight difference is and the add weight where needed...... Thick steel blocks or lead. Id go with the steel, I have seen some heavy pieces of steel at my job :naughty: 

About the grill.. I dont like the aftermarket grills, I say "aftermarket" cause their are different manufacturers. But if I had to choos I would pick the low profile one. The bigger of the 2 reminds me of slabs :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> LOOKS GOOD I THINK THEM GRILLS LOOK BETTER ON THE EURO STYLE FRONTS


Hater :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pedal car looks good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> Hater :run:


IF YOUD TAKE IT AS HATE THATS YOU I WAS GIVING OPINION NOW GO GET SOME MORE ENGRAVING DONE YOU BASTARD LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

X81


KAKALAK said:


> pedal car looks good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IF YOUD TAKE IT AS HATE THATS YOU I WAS GIVING OPINION NOW GO GET SOME MORE ENGRAVING DONE YOU BASTARD LOL


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I just might Maaaahaaaahaaaaa


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Heres what Ive been workin on this week. This was my daughters 1st bday present. It was red originally. It now matches my coupe, cleared sanded buffed nice and shiney :biggrin: I made some sleepy eyes for it, hood ornament i rigged up with a spring to be just like a real ornament, caddy emblems on back, truestyle sticker and blue pinstripping on the sides back and hood cleared over so the kid wont peel it up, first time ive pinstripped it turned out good (yes sticker stuff but still...) chrome door trim along the bottom and carriage, chrome ooga horn, all chrome parts, chrome door handles i rigged up. Its not as good as some of them you see online but its pretty nice for me and chesney. I still have to make the suede pillow seat and seat back which will finish it off nice. Didnt know if I should do a 5th wheel so i just did the emblem on back. My daughter is super excited! :thumbsup:


Nice work :thumbsup: The seat will finish that off nicely, it looks real good :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uffin: *TTt*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

got an estimate to get the underside of my hood painted. its black and i got that chromish insulation on it but painted would look a hell of alot nicer


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> got an estimate to get the underside of my hood painted. its black and i got that chromish insulation on it but painted would look a hell of alot nicer


:yes: Our florida caddies hoods always get rusted out cause the insulation crap holds water :burn:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## the real kandyshop (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice caddy homie!Keep it pimping.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> :yes: Our florida caddies hoods always get rusted out cause the insulation crap holds water :burn:


POR 15 IT THEN PAINT IT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

the real kandyshop said:


> Nice caddy homie!Keep it pimping.....:thumbsup:


thanks homie. Havent seen your coupe yet but its Majestics so I know what to expect


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

undid all my wiring and hoses and everything off my firewall today to get ready for paint. Sucks taking all that shit back apart but it needs painted bad. Now EVERYTHING under the hood will be blue or chrome :cheesy: The hood got dropped off for paint and hinges and latch dropped off for some chrome tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> undid all my wiring and hoses and everything off my firewall today to get ready for paint. Sucks taking all that shit back apart but it needs painted bad. Now EVERYTHING under the hood will be blue or chrome :cheesy: The hood got dropped off for paint and hinges and latch dropped off for some chrome tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> got an estimate to get the underside of my hood painted. its black and i got that chromish insulation on it but painted would look a hell of alot nicer


 any pics of it completed :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> any pics of it completed :naughty:


yea all the painting is done just waiting for the hood hinges to be done this week so I can go pick up the hood. I release my before and after pictures when its all done :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea all the painting is done just waiting for the hood hinges to be done this week so I can go pick up the hood. I release my before and after pictures when its all done :biggrin:


:cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

This ride is so timeless. I love it


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

heres one quick pic. Got lots more before and after i should be able to post when its all done this week


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love the covers adds a nice touch


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NICE BUILD:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

still waitin on my hinges....


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:boink:RAD!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

got the hinges and latch
everyone at the shop comments on how nice of blue that is. Makes me really really want to get the whole car painted that color :fool2:


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

hey man ur ride is lookn real nice im in wichita ks and cant find a place to get some chrome work done where are u getting urs done at.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> hey man ur ride is lookn real nice im in wichita ks and cant find a place to get some chrome work done where are u getting urs done at.


theres places in KC i know for sure, talk to some of the paint and hydro shops there. We have a few around here but you have to know somebody that works there or other places are real expensive. I got alot done from westsidenickie on here in california


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

good lookn ima post some pics of my lac so u can see what im workn wit. i might have to use ur boyz if i cant find someone close its hard to find good chromers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lovin the chrome upgrades homie real tight


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

HERE IS WHAT IM WORKING WIT THE CHROME JUST AINT HITTIN RIGHT I NEED IT REDONE KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

I DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE PICS BIGGER SORRY BUT I HOPE U CAN SEE MY PROBLEM. ALSO IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE WITH A FLEETWOOD 2 DR I NEED A FEW CHROME TRIM PARTS.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> HERE IS WHAT IM WORKING WIT THE CHROME JUST AINT HITTIN RIGHT I NEED IT REDONE KNOW WHAT I MEAN.
> 
> View attachment 380548
> 
> ...


damn, everythings beautiful as hell except a few chrome pieces. I would first try to clean it up with acid and 000 steel wool.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE PICS BIGGER SORRY BUT I HOPE U CAN SEE MY PROBLEM. ALSO IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE WITH A FLEETWOOD 2 DR I NEED A FEW CHROME TRIM PARTS.


aint shit for cars around here. Once again gotta hit up the 80-92 fleetwood topic in the parts section and hit nationwide people


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BEFORE













































































































AFTER

Bout done under the hood now, not much else i can do. If the hinges and latch dont look quite like chrome its cuz its not, i decided to try out the chrome powdercoating from a guy here in town, i was in a hurry to get them done and its cheaper and wanted to try it out. Looks 10x better than stock and black, now theyre smooth as fuck, shiny and will last. They didnt turn out quite like i expected but I like em, you can definately tell they werent just painted.


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

looks good to me i think that i am going to try that spray on chrome for my inner finders and a lot of other plastic parts, i saw a car at a show in town that had it done it looked way better than real chrome. but he said that it wasnt that much cheaper to get it done right.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice bro! It's amazing what a little paint will do, it looked good before, but now it's even better :wow: :yes: . I guess it's a little late now, but I would've loved to have seen a pic of the powercoated chrome next to real chrome just to see the difference. Heard a lot about this powdercoated chrome but I've never actually seen any up close. Any way you could snap a good picture of just the hinges? 

I guess under the hood is pretty much wrapped up now, what's next? :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> looks good to me i think that i am going to try that spray on chrome for my inner finders and a lot of other plastic parts, i saw a car at a show in town that had it done it looked way better than real chrome. but he said that it wasnt that much cheaper to get it done right.


 Yea ive heard of that stuff, someone in the parts section that chromes also does the plastic chroming like that


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Looks really nice bro! It's amazing what a little paint will do, it looked good before, but now it's even better :wow: :yes: . I guess it's a little late now, but I would've loved to have seen a pic of the powercoated chrome next to real chrome just to see the difference. Heard a lot about this powdercoated chrome but I've never actually seen any up close. Any way you could snap a good picture of just the hinges?
> 
> I guess under the hood is pretty much wrapped up now, what's next? :wow:


ummmmmm.... still got that slip shaft to put on and get the back end higher :happysad: maybe in the spring, its gettin cold here too bro lol

Ill get a pic. RC4life on here has experimented with different powder chromes. Its actually ALOT like chrome when done but I learned from that guy and the guy in town that it wears away, like after you clean it or over time the shine just goes away and ends up looking silver. So what they do is clear coat over the chrome and then you lose shine also, but atleast it will last forever. I would say its more like aluminum look in person ya know. But very smooth and shiny cuz of the thick clear. Definately tell its not just paint on em. Im gonna research different powders tho and try other things with this guy here in town. 

So anyway, with layers of chrome and clear i bolted the hood up and it wouldnt shut, not even move at all!! Im like fuck. So I took the springs off and still wouldnt budge :wow: Fuck. So I stood on the end of the hinges and jumped a lil and it finally broke free of all that powder around the joints. After that a lil dub-d and it moves smooth. phew lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: one of my favorite coupes looks great..


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

the car is lookn right keep up the work.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> :thumbsup: one of my favorite coupes looks great..





BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> the car is lookn right keep up the work.


Appreciate it


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Coupe.. once again my friend the Lac is just raze'n the bar time after time.. the thing i like most about ur Cad is u keep it clean and classic.. and by that i mean not to gaudy or over the top its like u just improve on the OG ideas Cadillac had.. keeep it push'n my friend:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> Coupe.. once again my friend the Lac is just raze'n the bar time after time.. the thing i like most about ur Cad is u keep it clean and classic.. and by that i mean not to gaudy or over the top its like u just improve on the OG ideas Cadillac had.. keeep it push'n my friend:h5:


thanks bro. Ya i gotta post this pic i got of that big grille on my car, just something bout the pic made me really not like it, just looked too gawdy like you said. I like the grilles and i like them on other peoples cars but its strange it just didnt look good on MY car :dunno: btw, the ideas cadillac had for motors really blowed, theres nothin cadillac under my hood :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Heres that pic. Something about it really made me think twice about that grille. Just looks disproportionate to the rest of the car or something. Nice grilles, just not nice on my car.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lac is Cuming out hard homie TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Lac is Cuming out hard homie TTT


x2:yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*WOW lookin back its been a big year  
Time for a little 2011 YEAR IN REVIEW!!!!!*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Starts off with a new top


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Clean ass lac TTMFT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dont ask what 2012 will bring, I didnt have half that stuff planned for 2011 so well see...


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Def. a TRUESTYLE RIDE RIGHT THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice recap bro!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hopefully i can get my top redone in navy blue vinyl before summer, and i really like how the blue came out over the wood grain, i seriously might steal that idea from you


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hopefully i can get my top redone in navy blue vinyl before summer, and i really like how the blue came out over the wood grain, i seriously might steal that idea from you


go for it. Most likely it wont turn out the same. Theres alot of different candy blues and each layer more changes the color.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:2011 was a good year for you my friend.. cant wait to see the 2012 version


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

CovetedStyle said:


> :h5:2011 was a good year for you my friend.. cant wait to see the 2012 version


Thought u were MIA. 2012 is time for u to put the pieces together on urs :thumbsup;


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> go for it. Most likely it wont turn out the same. Theres alot of different candy blues and each layer more changes the color.


what did you do to prep the surface before paint?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a clean Lac!!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> Thought u were MIA. 2012 is time for u to put the pieces together on urs :thumbsup;


I was for a while brother.. business has been good so my partner and I had to expand into another shop.. down side was it needed all new electrical, lighting, lifts, office revamp and alot of little things here and there.. almost got it finished up but backed up 3 or 4 clients projects so the cadi is a good 2 months out but I'll get to it soon enough:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


>


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


>


THATS BADASS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what was your set up in rear as far as cylinders and springs,i hate to 3 wheel and scape the fuck out my lower panels,yours set up just right


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> what was your set up in rear as far as cylinders and springs,i hate to 3 wheel and scape the fuck out my lower panels,yours set up just right


lol no sir it aint just right, i scrape too, i need to make a drag bar back there. 14" cylinders, 1.5 turns or coil, reinforced pockets that drop it down a little and accumulators for ride quality. It will drag if i dump it all the way in 3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> lol no sir it aint just right, i scrape too, i need to make a drag bar back there. 14" cylinders, 1.5 turns or coil, reinforced pockets that drop it down a little and accumulators for ride quality. It will drag if i dump it all the way in 3


O REALLY LOL DAMN WELL ILL EVENTUALLY FIND THE RIGHT WAY TO DO IT WHEN IT COMES,GUESTION WHAT KINDA RADIATOR YOU GOT AGAIN, ALWAYS WANTED 1, WAS LOOKING ON SUMMIT THEY HAD ALL KINDS OF THEM WHICH 1S SHOULD I LOOK FOR? ANY HELP BRO? GOING TO BE PUTTING IN A NICE REBUILT BUILT UP 350 LIKE REAL SOON AND NEED A ALUMINUM KIND THIS TIME


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ebay had decent prices but so does speedway motors. They happen to b down the street for me so it was 120 plus tax. They are called universal gm radiators and you just have a choice of width. 31" being the widest and its not even as wide as the stock one but it works. Advice, polish it before u put it in, sand paper rubbing compound and aluminum polish


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Great find today! I ruled out the E&G grilles becaus they were too gawdy for me. I love the 90-92 grilles because of the extra chrome on them especially looking at them from the side. But the 90-92 front ends with the headlights and all have different mounting for the grilles so I gave up on the idea of having one. Well at the yard today I found a og front with that 90-92 grille :fool2: Im guessing this was maybe a 89 I found? Maybe they used that grille on one year of the old style fronts? Any way after an hour of cleaning with steel wool shes a beaute and I cant wait to get it on and shine up the front some more :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Before










After


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet find!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ever seen some brand new caddy arms? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Great find today! I ruled out the E&G grilles becaus they were too gawdy for me. I love the 90-92 grilles because of the extra chrome on them especially looking at them from the side. But the 90-92 front ends with the headlights and all have different mounting for the grilles so I gave up on the idea of having one. Well at the yard today I found a og front with that 90-92 grille :fool2: Im guessing this was maybe a 89 I found? Maybe they used that grille on one year of the old style fronts? Any way after an hour of cleaning with steel wool shes a beaute and I cant wait to get it on and shine up the front some more :biggrin:


I seen a 90-92 caddy driven by this old man and it had a 80's grill on it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> I seen a 90-92 caddy driven by this old man and it had a 80's grill on it


Prob wrecked it and the only repop grille they make is the 80s style so they made it work. Ill be curious if anyone notices this grille on mine lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Ever seen some brand new caddy arms? :cheesy:


dam NOS? ya goin extended an reinforced?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


>


Fuck yea :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Prob wrecked it and the only repop grille they make is the 80s style so they made it work. Ill be curious if anyone notices this grille on mine lol


Its funny you mention that ...... Cause I noticed it :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea those 90-92 stock grills are very clean looking


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> Ever seen some brand new caddy arms? :cheesy:


Factory fresh lol


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea those 90-92 stock grills are very clean looking


:yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yo foo Kaddillac G got the fleet running :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

New toy. They made me an offer i couldnt refuse so what the heck i said :biggrin: 

And I never see anyone with a chrome one so I had to do chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

U gonna start trying to hop it now ?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol that's what everyone says. Its reinforced for some inches but the main reason I got it is cuz I love front ends that pop up fast! Right now I gotta flick the switch a couple times to lockup but I think this will make it a lil quicker. I'm still at only 48v so its not like its gonna be a competitor.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Ya they are not the easiest to hop. Once i get mine alittle more dailed in i might go to a piston dont know for sure. Car looks awesome, some times I wish I woulda kept mine 80s style but I kept all my parts even the ugly grill haha.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks bro. I think I got the best of both front ends og headlights and a 90s grille


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Dylante63 said:


> times I wish I woulda kept mine 80s style.


 I SAID THE SAME THING:angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol yall are crazy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GUESS CUZ EVERYTIME I SEE A 2DR ITS 90ED OUT ALREADY,TO SEE A NONE 90ED DONE UP IS REFRESHING YA KNOW,I JUST STARTED A THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES,POST SOME UP ON IT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Painted new plastic fillers. Still need sanded and buffed.

Still workin on the piston also....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Havin a piston pump is all well and good but do you know how to use it :nicoderm: :shocked:  j/k :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That's what they told me bout hydraulics and fixing cars etc etc, I ain't scared to learn a lil somethin new :biggrin: and then I master it  its actually been in awhile but the seal leaks at 60psi so I got a blowproof comin and then a full rebuild is next on the menu


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

they look good on my phone but on the computer they look too detailed so theyre grainy. Maybe you minimized em too much cuz its so detailed ther not meant to be that small :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

is that your coolant over flow tank infront of the heater box?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya where the a/c drier used to be. Nice spot for it


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5: cant wait to see what this season brings


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Nice pics!


:yes: :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

changed out one of those front fillers, damn wtf 7 screws to hold in one square piece of plastic?! :around:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

my new little money maker :biggrin: my buddy has the bender so were all setup now dont need to take hardlines to the shop and pay anymore!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

piston pump is in and working, very nicely by the way :wow: going to be redoing the back pumps hardlines since they dont match the front pumps design anymore.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> piston pump is in and working, very nicely by the way :wow: going to be redoing the back pumps hardlines since they dont match the front pumps design anymore.


looking great homie:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking real nice!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Redid my back pumps hardlines today. They were stickin too far out compared to the new front pump. 

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some hardlines I did for a club brother last weekend


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Nice


----------



## hdmandan (Apr 27, 2012)

this is my guys car he is looking to sell it


----------



## hdmandan (Apr 27, 2012)

heres more pics












located in milwaukee,wi


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some more hardlines i got done today for a club brother  love the bigger line and bulkhead fittings


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

That looks great man but servicing the batts gonna be a PIA?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dylante63 said:


> That looks great man but servicing the batts gonna be a PIA?


he has 2 battery bays one on the other side, the other bay the cover comes off without anything in the way so all can be charged with a multicharger. If you think thats hard to get to, the solenoids will be below the pumps in the spare tire well, the dumps and all will be behind the wall, everything will be hard to service but the way we build em they dont break so shouldnt have to take things apart much


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

No reason a low voltage lay n play setup should not be bullet proof lol. just thinking about access to batteries... I like it a lot flows really good and looks clean.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Really Nice build great work!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cut out my other battery rack I never use and added some beats. Amp sits on the floor below a panel and sub is behind the back wall so its all hidden. Nothin to give you a headache just some cheap beats


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking good. Hardlines really clean things up. Is that a fire supression system in that last pic or fire extinguisher on a pull cord in front of the passenger cylinder?:wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking good. Hardlines really clean things up. Is that a fire supression system in that last pic or fire extinguisher on a pull cord in front of the passenger cylinder?:wow:


Haha I'm not that fancy. Just a mini extinguisher behind the front seat on the floor lol.

Thanks for the props on the hardlines, I got a few more jobs lined up this year


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE TRUNK GOIN TO LOOK FUNKY FRESH


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Haha I'm not that fancy. Just a mini extinguisher behind the front seat on the floor lol.
> 
> Thanks for the props on the hardlines, I got a few more jobs lined up this year


I've been thinking about doing some hard line on mine.But need to do a bit more research on what materials tool to use


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

clean hard lines if you worry about charging batteries i have two words for you "street charger" that shit is the best money you will ever spend this will be the fourth car i have built with one and lets just say the last three i havent charged a battery since


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

droppen98 said:


> clean hard lines if you worry about charging batteries i have two words for you "street charger" that shit is the best money you will ever spend this will be the fourth car i have built with one and lets just say the last three i havent charged a battery since


I've had one in the past and our other club brother klownin had one...neither one of them worked or charged....maybe just bad luck or just bad ones but they have never worked for us


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


cool pic:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

some pictures from this summer


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Always like your Lac. It looks real clean!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


super clean


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Clean ride homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks all.

Driving it 7 hours down to the Individuals picnic in tulsa oklahoma this weekend


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Witch way you coming down?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hwy 75 all the way


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Should meet up in topeka


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

well prob be rollin through there around 10am. not going to stop and sit places long so if youre there thats cool but we got a long trip and need to get there asap


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Caddy is looking clean Homie. :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Great looking caddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## jus-lac'in (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice Coupe!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ty ty. Not much new on the horizon. Mostly worked on fixing up a 70 cad this summer so that had all my attention. Still got a few pics from this fal and summer to post ill get done soon


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

wanna see pics of the 70, i got a 70 drop i cant get anyone to paint. lol been to 3 painters in 5 years, not touched by any.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> wanna see pics of the 70, i got a 70 drop i cant get anyone to paint. lol been to 3 painters in 5 years, not touched by any.


The chrome wasn't rusted and the body wasn't rusted and the interior wasn't tore up or cracked so I figured it needed a hell of a cleaning. Has 97k miles all documented by the owner. It got new brakes and tuneup and paint job in the 90s before it was stored so I knew it had potential.

Took me 2 months of cleaning, polishing, scrubbing, shampooing, over and over to get it clean but it went from a junk car to a show car no kidding. I replaced the carpet, battery, voltage regulator, fuel pump, distributor, points conversion, plugs, wires, filters and it runs and drives great. 

Its on ebay right now if u wanna see pics b4 I post any, 1970 cadillac calais 4dr hard top, white, I shaved the whitewalls so its got fat whites


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Youve been cruising it like that for a while bro...why not make it a vert :dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That caddy is layed out


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

cool, ill check it out. love the blue caddy saw it in tulsa this summer, clean and chrome everywhere!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

on my way to KC this month, hit the TRIFECTA!! 83 miles, 83 MPH in an '83 Caddy Coupe :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What ya doin in Killa City?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

It was hoptoberfest 1st Sunday of october every year


----------



## west_coast (Aug 15, 2012)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigljaye (Mar 23, 2012)

:thumbsup::dunno: clean azz hell can u help me out with what i need to do my caddi


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I help people all the time let me know what's up


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

What up sleep, y'all gonna get a club goin up there this next year?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> What up sleep, y'all gonna get a club goin up there this next year?


not for sure just going to keep doing me thats all I know , whats good up that way?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nothin wrong with that, just had to ask  startin to get cold so I move inside and do work on my basement in the winters but its holdin off some to get a few more rides in before the snow :yes: tryin to wear out this set of tires I got so I can get a fresh set for the next couple years lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Nothin wrong with that, just had to ask  startin to get cold so I move inside and do work on my basement in the winters but its holdin off some to get a few more rides in before the snow :yes: tryin to wear out this set of tires I got so I can get a fresh set for the next couple years lol


:nicoderm:


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

how much weight did you put to make it 3 wheel?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

It won't stand 3 unless someone is sitting in back


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

what size cylinders in the back?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

14


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

titty


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> titty


what u workin on this winter bro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> what u workin on this winter bro


Just bought a house.Working on getting the garage squared away so i have room to work on that cutty of mine.What bout up that way?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> 14


and they dont hit the package tray??


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

CoupeDTS said:


> 14


nice. i just ordered 12'' telis from black magic


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> and they dont hit the package tray??


Clooooose. Of course you could do 16s or more just depends on how much coil u use and it will affect how low it sits. I have 1.5 turns of coil and a plate so the top cup doesn't go all the way up the in coil pocket.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

what's good Coupe


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Just bought a house.Working on getting the garage squared away so i have room to work on that cutty of mine.What bout up that way?


I'm hoping to do that this year too, hopefully will start on building a house and having a garage of my own lol. Not much new for my cars this year just need freshened up with new batteries and tires etc


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yescadeville said:


> nice. i just ordered 12'' telis from black magic


I was about to do telescopics that's why I had a slip yoke bought but its a radical change and got scared from hearing the stories of them bending from 3 wheeling so I didn't go that route.



vouges17 said:


> what's good Coupe


waitin to do ur hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

My 70 caddy is sold today that's a good thing  gonna miss that big bitch


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> waitin to do ur hardlines :biggrin:


im ready like Freddy give me a call so we can work out a time and day


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Some before and work pics of the 70. basically did massive cleaning to it for 2 months all day everyday cleaning every square inch of it. It was in real bad shape. Replaced the carpet, replaced alot of parts on the engine, other than that it was in really good condition for being 42 years old. Chrome was show quality top to bottom and had been repainted at one point. Brakes were all new and mileage was below 100k so its got plenty of life left. Its going to australia. *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Finished pics*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

my 3 lacs


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

3 clean lac's :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:wow: great job bringing that 70 back to life Scott!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!
Loving them wide whitewalls, looks way better. You had to get that one tire up in the air to grind around as it spun or from mid of differential, front wheels blocked and in gear so tire would spin as you are grinding away...
Nice 70...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried that, but the tire is so uneven it just wasn't working god or fast at all. I ended up just grinding on it while it sat, just keep the grinder moving til it turns white then move on. I used a 60 grit flapper disc it took about 15 minutes per tire this way.


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

CoupeDTS said:


> I was about to do telescopics that's why I had a slip yoke bought but its a radical change and got scared from hearing the stories of them bending from 3 wheeling so I didn't go that route.


they are pretty good cylinders. i know plenty of cars with them and no problems with them


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> I tried that, but the tire is so uneven it just wasn't working god or fast at all. I ended up just grinding on it while it sat, just keep the grinder moving til it turns white then move on. I used a 60 grit flapper disc it took about 15 minutes per tire this way.


cool. flapper disk? 
Imma go do it on one of my tires; all are wide except one...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

dj kurse 1 said:


> cool. flapper disk?
> Imma go do it on one of my tires; all are wide except one...


ya them disks with the sandpaper flaps on em. Youll get the hang of it quick, gotta grind an area a lil to get down to the white. I think the white will go towards the rim too for even wider whites but i didnt wanna mess with that i was fine with doubling the width already


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

New toy
:naughty:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> New toy
> :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Now lets get it mounted :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Now lets get it mounted :naughty:


Says the guy in 70 degree weather :ugh: lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Some more hardlines i did last night in a real nice trey


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> Some more hardlines i did last night in a real nice trey


Thanks again homie they turned out nice


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DAM, been thinking about doin a lil hardline in my cutty some day


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Says the guy in 70 degree weather :ugh: lol


Its ranging between 60 and 85 degrees I beg your pardon :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> DAM, been thinking about doin a lil hardline in my cutty some day


I make a big flared end and have never had any leak like some other peoples so maybe it would seal up good for air


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

morning bump :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You do some nice work


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

read your topic like a book very informative kudos keep up the good work


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


>


Damn, I think I just found my old town car's doppelganger (sp)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i did the dump wiring lines the curvy ones










Some more hardlines I did last year


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Tearing trim off today and the rest of the week


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Tearing trim off today and the rest of the week


you gonna begin polishing it :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> you gonna begin polishing it :dunno:


it gets in the way of paint :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> it gets in the way of paint :naughty:


Yup yup..... Im waiting to buff my paint before I put my trim back on


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just seen this on Facebook.... what prompted the paint job? What color you going with?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Found a shop that would do it for a reasonable price! So I couldn't turn it down. Ever since I painted the frame and engine and underhood while building the car I always used this avignon blue because it was closest to the stock color I could find at the time but it has more metallic in it. So it will look a little different color in the sun or dark but mostly it will look fresh 

Don't let ur 66 slow u down on ur caddy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Found a shop that would do it for a reasonable price! So I couldn't turn it down. Ever since I painted the frame and engine and underhood while building the car I always used this avignon blue because it was closest to the stock color I could find at the time but it has more metallic in it. So it will look a little different color in the sun or dark but mostly it will look fresh
> 
> Don't let ur 66 slow u down on ur caddy


Cool Cool .... not really doing anything to the 66 as of now.... but just collecting parts. I have a little over a month to get the caddy near completed so that I can drive it. Im moving and will need it finished.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Cool Cool .... not really doing anything to the 66 as of now.... but just collecting parts. I have a little over a month to get the caddy near completed so that I can drive it. Im moving and will need it finished.


its things like that that motivate me and others to get things done too lol. otherwise we wouldnt get much done. taking off all that trim i was thinking how you sent all of yours away to get engraved, it made me want to get it all polished or something done to it. But thats alot of money and detail i dont need right now. I plan on doing a 65 or 66 caddy vert in the next few years so Im just going to cruise this coupe for a bit and enjoy my work before i move on to the next project


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I know that's right lol. The longer my cars sit I start saying "damn while I got it apart I might as well do this" then it sits while waiting on money 


CoupeDTS said:


> its things like that that motivate me and others to get things done too lol. otherwise we wouldnt get much done. taking off all that trim i was thinking how you sent all of yours away to get engraved, it made me want to get it all polished or something done to it. But thats alot of money and detail i dont need right now. I plan on doing a 65 or 66 caddy vert in the next few years so Im just going to cruise this coupe for a bit and enjoy my work before i move on to the next project


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and I just polished my trim.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Geez, 3 months and no posted updates. Didnt think i would do much with my car this year but I ended up doing quite a bit. 5th wheel, new paint, pinstriping, headliner, more chrome under the hood. Along with more hardline setups for others Ive been pretty busy. Ill get some updates soon. Heres a few of the hardline pics.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hell yeah looking nice!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

chrome brakes, hardlines off the cylinders and some fender brackets


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hells yeah looking good!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Subscribed for future reading.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Im just watching other builds now. Mines packed away for the year. Maybe ill dig up some pics i didnt post this year  got some hardline projects lined up this winter


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I see your house is coming along :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> I see your house is coming along :thumbsup:


Haha ya, thats a hell of a project in its own! I dont really spend much on cars, but for family and a house i will, for somethin to really be proud of. More to life than lookin cool in a car  also had a son a week ago. Lookin forward to the years to come with him :angel:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats!!! Yeah, my cars been back burnered ever since we bought our house an had our little one


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Congrats!!! Yeah, my cars been back burnered ever since we bought our house an had our little one


 it may be backburner sometimes but damn everytime I see it in the garage i get the urge to cruise and feel real proud I got such a nice car!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition,and nice build! I just read the whole thing!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> Congrats on the new addition,and nice build! I just read the whole thing!


:wow: thanks. Im working with tami on some wheels for next project!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: thanks. Im working with tami on some wheels for next project!


:wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: thanks. Im working with tami on some wheels for next project!


Missed this post!!! Take it that its a secret till there built an done


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Couple pics of those rims I had made up. Cross 72 14s USA chrome and stainless spokes and nips with engraved ring


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

A 14 bolt on with new center cap from tami Ill use for a hose reel in my garage


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

built a big new house over the winter. Havent organized the garage up but its starting to feel like home and its nice having all my babies home with me in the garage


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

if that is your garage, and you are ever short on money you can always push everything in the corner add a couple of chairs and walla your own cabaret hall


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> if that is your garage, and you are ever short on money you can always push everything in the corner add a couple of chairs and walla your own cabaret hall


yessir 1000+ sq feet and something like 15 foot ceilings. Its begging for a lift in there! Priorities arent there yet lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hell yeah! Makes me wanna build a shop out back.Can't live in the midwest withoutvhaving room for car stuff!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Hell yeah! Makes me wanna build a shop out back.Can't live in the midwest withoutvhaving room for car stuff!


Thats what we have in the midwest. Room!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> A 14 bolt on with new center cap from tami Ill use for a hose reel in my garage


So you had the rims built? I have 17" daytons i want to turn into 13's. what does that cost about?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

my be a dumb ? but here it goes went to the junkyard today looking for a-arms from a 82 caddy, not a single caddy 80-85 seen a couple of caprices same yrs and a few gm cars can I use theirs


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> my be a dumb ? but here it goes went to the junkyard today looking for a-arms from a 82 caddy, not a single caddy 80-85 seen a couple of caprices same yrs and a few gm cars can I use theirs


77-96 cadillacs and caprice/roadmaster/olds are all the same


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> So you had the rims built? I have 17" daytons i want to turn into 13's. what does that cost about?


throw some brownstars on em and boom 13s


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

4 dump setup and zig zag slowdown plumbed and hardlined for a rider in texas


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Caddy is looking nice homie!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> throw some brownstars on em and boom 13s


whats that?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

me again where is the best place for holes to get the hoses into the trunk (for front cylinders to pumps) Thanks again,Buzzy


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I did mine where the trunk starts to raise up higher, the area where the axle tucks up in there, but keep the hoses close to the body once out of the trunk, up where the gas lines are, then over the frame crossmember back there amd down to the sides where the frame rails are. I slice a rubber hose open and put it around the opening where i cut through the trunk so its not sharp. Look on page 6


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Any shows up that way


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Any shows up that way


I was in salina saturday to sell my fleetwood. This coupe sold locally saturday also. Got a 66 caddy vert on its way. No shows really, was a big one a month ago in omaha. Im going to nw arkansas this weekend they got a big show going on. Havent heard anything on hoptoberfest in kc


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> I was in salina saturday to sell my fleetwood. This coupe sold locally saturday also. Got a 66 caddy vert on its way. No shows really, was a big one a month ago in omaha. Im going to nw arkansas this weekend they got a big show going on. Havent heard anything on hoptoberfest in kc


Ohhh word!!!! Yeah it's starting to slow down this way.theres a few here an there Ottawa supposed to be a good show.Yeahnhavent head a thing on hoptoberfest.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> 4 dump setup and zig zag slowdown plumbed and hardlined for a rider in texas


might be a dumb question but I'm still new to this, what is the benefit of 4 dumps on one pump?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey how you and the family been? got a question how do I hook up the switches to the distribution block and the other side to the dumps a schematic would help thanks, Buzzy


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

caprice on dz said:


> might be a dumb question but I'm still new to this, what is the benefit of 4 dumps on one pump?


Can raise 2 cylinders independently with 1 pump. So on the back you can do standing 3. Like having 2 pumps to the back but like a space saver doing it with 1 pump


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Hey how you and the family been? got a question how do I hook up the switches to the distribution block and the other side to the dumps a schematic would help thanks, Buzzy


there are wiring schematics on layitlow.com main page. if you need some for a 4 dump setup on 1 pump i have some


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

BAAAAAD ASS CADILLAC YOU GOT THERE!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Its tore down to its shell right now. Doing a frame off everything new top to bottom and LS motor  going to take a year or 2 tho


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> Its tore down to its shell right now. Doing a frame off everything new top to bottom and LS motor  going to take a year or 2 tho


That's whats up gonna be nice


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

Bro what are your visions on the cream caddy


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Just got done with new floors and trunk floor. Going to do frame next. Not sure on juice yet but ill build it for it just in case. Got a LS motor for it and am thinking silvers and blacks for colors. Ill make a build page one of these days


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

If you still have it, let me see the schematic for the 4 dump 1 pump thanks, Buzzy


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> If you still have it, let me see the schematic for the 4 dump 1 pump thanks, Buzzy


Wiring or plumbing?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> [/QUOtTE]Now thats a Cadillac:h5: It already looks good cant wait to see what you do to it... Your last caddy was bad ass so i can imagine whats in store for this caddy


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

both thanks


----------

